#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-05-24
<hing_> ciao a tuti
<hing_> *tutti
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-05-28
<_Pixel_> exit
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-05-23
<WebbyIT> Buonasera a tutti :)
<Dolasilla> 'sera! :)
<ic3d> WebbyIT: ciao!
<hallino1> Buona sera bei ragazzi e ragazze :)
<WebbyIT> Ciao hallino1 ;)
<hallino1> WebbyIT eilà! :)
<ic3d> hallino1: ciao! :-)
<hallino1> ic3d :P
<WebbyIT> ic3d, prima di iniziare, hai capito cos'è un'evoluzione predittiva? Altrimenti la cancello dal testo, perché non ne capisco il senso ;)
<ic3d> WebbyIT: io non so proprio cosa sia 
<hallino1> ic3d andiamo bene :D
<WebbyIT> ic3d: Ma dove l'hai letto?
<ic3d> WebbyIT: a me sembra sia 'na roba da "sfera di cristallo!" :-)
<Dolasilla> non è che è una cattiva traduzione da inglese?
<ic3d> WebbyIT: dove l'ho letto? è sulla pagina "server" nuova!
<ic3d> WebbyIT: penso Dolasilla abbia ragione, dove hai preso quei testi?
<WebbyIT> http://ubuntu.it/scopri-ubuntu/server li ho presi dalla pagina vecchia :D
<hallino1> Ragazzi a voi va il server di test?
<l3on> oh, ragazzi, sono le 21.30, iniziamo ?
<WebbyIT> hallino1: Ci sto "giocando" adesso!
<l3on> chi manca ?
<hallino1> l3on puntualissimo! :P
<hallino1> WebbyIT a me non ne vuol sapere di andare
<Dolasilla> l3on, flavia?
<ic3d> l3on: solo Flavia, direi
<hallino1> WebbyIT eccolo ora è partito
<hallino1> WebbyIT "giocherellavo" con quella nuova pagina :)
<Dolasilla> ic3d, secondo me era un "evoluzione predicibile", nel senso di release regolari, ma si può tradurre anche meglio
<hallino1> WebbyIT che non posso dire perchè qui è loggato e le sorprese non vanno svelate
<l3on> ecco, ic3d aveva confermato la sua disponibilità per oggi ?
<ic3d> l3on: sì, aveva detto OK
<l3on> bene, Dolasilla se riesci a chiamarla altrimenti procediamo..
<Dolasilla> l3on, in realtà non la vedo online da nessuna parte
 * hallino1 pensa che dovremmo scambiarci numeri di telefono
<ic3d> Dolasilla, WebbyIT c'è anche nella pagina server vecchia, prima-seconda riga " l'edizione Server di Ubuntu porta in eredità ottime prestazioni e una evoluzione predittiva. "
<l3on> bene, allora direi di procedere...
 * l3on pensa che hallino1 debba trovarsi una fidanzata -.-
<hallino1> l3on ehh c'è ancora tempo :D
<l3on> ###### INIZIO RIUNIONE GRUPPO_WEB #######
 * ic3d Flavia mi comunica tramite cell che sta arrivando tempo 10 minuti
<l3on> A scopo di registro, facciamo un giro di presentazione, inizio io
<l3on> <-- Leo Iannacone
<ic3d> <-- Dario Cavedon
<hallino1> <-- Mirko Pizii
<Dolasilla> <-- Silvia Bindelli
<WebbyIT> <-- Riccardo Padovani
<l3on> Bene, primo punto all'ordine del giorno? :)
<ic3d> 1) Presentazione degli strumenti e delle risorse del Gruppo Web
<Dolasilla> l3on, Presentazione degli strumenti e delle risorse del Gruppo Web
<l3on> Presentazione degli strumenti e delle risorse del Gruppo Web
<l3on> Riepilogo delle modalità operative
<l3on> Pianificazione dei prossimi lavori
<l3on> Domande e risposte
<Dolasilla> (per tutti, agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-05-23 )
<l3on> Bene, chi ha inserito quel punto? :)
<l3on> (il numero 1 intendo)
<ic3d> l3on: l'ho inserito io
<l3on> ic3d, bene, a te la parola :)
<ic3d> volevo solo fare un riepilogo di cosa abbiamo e cosa usiamo come Gruppo Web
<ic3d> Le risorse, intendo le risorse che "amministriamo" sono 
<ic3d> il sito web
<ic3d> il planet
<ic3d> e basta :-9
<ic3d> gli strumenti sono Drupal 6 per il sito
<ic3d> e per il planet l3on deve ricordarmelo perché ci ha messo mani solo lui :-P
<ic3d> vabbeé dopo mi viene in mente
<l3on> l'engine è venus.
<ic3d> l3on: grazie!
<ic3d> comunque il Planet è abbastanza "statico", nel senso che non ci si mette molto mano
<ic3d> adesso che poi è "in tema" con il resto delle risorse, direi che non ci mettiamo più mano
<ic3d> restando comunque su questo
<ic3d> un'altra parola: sapete tutti come aggiungere il Vs blog al Planet?
 * hallino1 annuisce di sì
<WebbyIT> Io no, ma non avendo un blog direi che non riguarda molto...
<WebbyIT> *che non mi riguarda molto
<ic3d> sul Planet sono aggregati i blog dei membri della comunità, chi vuole si aggiunge da solo
<ic3d> WebbyIT: Ok, è per cultura generale, nel caso qualcuno lo chiedesse
<ic3d> le istruzioni sono qui:
<ic3d> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/Planet
<WebbyIT> Ok, grazie!
<ic3d> passando al sito
<ic3d> già sapete che abbiamo quello di test e quello ufficiale
<ic3d> le credenziali sono le stesse (account su launchpad)
<ic3d> per accedere al pannello di amministrazione
<ic3d> sapete accedere al pannello amministrativo?
<hallino1> Certo :)
<WebbyIT> Affermativo!
<ic3d> oh bene, non ditelo in giro! :-)
<ic3d> scherzi a parte
<ic3d> solo 2 parole su Drupal
<ic3d> io lo conosco poco
<ic3d> ho letto un libro, ma ho scoperto che serve poco se poi non ci si smanetta
<ic3d> quindi - su consiglio di l3on me lo installo sul PC
<ic3d> non so se voi avete fatto uguale
<ic3d> comunque è un buon modo per smanettare senza fare danni :-)
<ic3d> domande su questo punto?
<l3on> Un piccolo appunto per il sito web di produzione e quello di test:
<l3on> il codice dei siti è disponibile tramite branch bzr a questi indirizzi:
<l3on> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-it-www
<l3on> tutto il gruppo web può fare il push delle proprie modifiche
<l3on> sui rispetti server ho configurato un cronjob che, se trova degli aggiornamenti sul branch, applica le modifiche anche sui vari siti
<l3on> in questo modo, anche se non avete accesso diretto al server, riuscite cmq ad inserire/modificare/etc... quello che volete.
<l3on> Finito.
<ic3d> l3on: ottimo! :-)
<hallino1> l3on direi che è una cosa perfetta.. Davvero un gran bel lavoro!
<hallino1> Dalla serie: "L'automatizzazione è il pane di oggi" :-)
<WebbyIT> Ottimo l3on, hai risposto a una mia domanda prima che la facessi! :)
<Dolasilla> l3on, fico si, non lo sapevo questo
 * Deindre si scusa per il ritardo :)
 * ic3d saluta Deindre :-)
 * hallino1 rivolgendosi verso Deindre: "Signorina, siamo in ritardo di ben più 10 minuti.. :)".. La saluta teneramente :-D
<Dolasilla> Deindre, ciao cara :)
 * Deindre si copre il capo di cenere....
<WebbyIT> Ciao Deindre :)
<l3on> Ciao!
<l3on> se non ci sono altre domande, penso che abbiamo esaurito il punto 1.
<WebbyIT> Io una: è previsto un aggiornamento a Drupal 7?
 * hallino1 si prenota in risposta
<l3on> WebbyIT, sì, ne parliamo in "Lavori futuri" :)
<WebbyIT> Ok :)
 * ic3d chiede a Deindre per il registro
 * ic3d chiede a Deindre di presentarsi (ops) per il registro
 * Deindre --> Flavia Weisghizzi
<ic3d> OK, punto 2) Pianificazione dei prossimi lavori
<ic3d> prima cosa, avevamo una pagina del To Do
<ic3d> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/ToDo/Precise
<ic3d> ci sono ancora dei compiti "scoperti"
<ic3d> ce li riassegnamo e poi li chiudiamo?
<WebbyIT> Ma la pagina non era questa? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/ToDo
<hallino1> ic3d volevo soltanto dire che assieme a WebbyIT abbiamo concluso il punto della pagina download..
<Dolasilla> WebbyIT, tu sei su quella generica, l'altra era per l'ultima release
<WebbyIT> Grazie Dolasilla 
<ic3d> sì, come dice Dolasilla quella era specifica per Precise
<l3on> aggiuto alla risposta di Dolasilla che di solito facciamo dei fork in vista dei rilasci, così da darci delle scadenze per definite, ecco perché abbiamo anche un Todo/Precise. 
<l3on> s/aggiunto/aggiungo/
<hallino1> ic3d ciò che rimane anche è il 'Dicono di noi'.. e' un punto particolare che richiede comunque la collaborazione di tutto il gruppo per decidere i vari Siti Web che possono esserci utili e "seri" da poterli includere in quella pagina.. Anche se pensavo ad un restyling grafico
<Dolasilla> ic3d, io ho dato un'occhio a tutte le pagine delle derivate, direi che almeno per quanto riguarda precise quel punto si può eliminare, alla fine ho aggiornato una sola pagina
<ic3d> Dolasilla: ok comincio a smarcare
<Deindre> dicono di noi è la pagina della rassegna stampa, sbaglio?
<Deindre> di solito me ne occupavo io di aggiornare quella pagina, lo farei volentieri
<ic3d> Deindre: tutta tua! :-9
<ic3d> :-)
<Deindre> idem per il materiale promozionale possiamo riutilizzare parte del materiale che scriviamo nel gruppo stampa
<Deindre> che ne dite?
<hallino1> Deindre prendi pure, senza problemi :)
<ic3d> hallino1: poi per il restyling si può fare per il prossimo ciclo
<hallino1> ic3d non è una cattiva idea sinceramente
<l3on> Deindre, sì però cerca di darti delle scadenze sui lavori, altrimenti trovati un collaboratore.. 
<ic3d> l3on: :-D
<Deindre> l3on: :)
<Deindre> l3on: più che di un collaboratore ho bisogno di un tutor... Dolasilla mi dai tu una mano?
<Dolasilla> Deindre, yessss :)
 * ic3d sta preparando una pagina ToDo per Quental
<Deindre> vi volevo dire tra l'altro che ho pacchi di roba scritta (parte che viene direttamente dal libro nuovo) che potrebbe tranquillamente essere riutilizzata per aggiornare qualche pagina o svecchiare I testi. Se qualcuno mi aiuta li possiamo utilizzare senza problemi
 * hallino1 chiede scusa, il client irc è impazzito.. Loop.
<Dolasilla> Deindre, ok per me, se serve una mano te la posso dare io
<ic3d> OK, nuova pagina per i prossimi lavori http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/ToDo/Quental
<ic3d> poi si sistema!
<l3on> Deindre, se riesci ad orgaizzare i lavori su una pagina wiki è meglio, così tutti noi possiamo discuterli e, in caso, aiutarti ;).
<Dolasilla> ahem... ic3d : QuAntal? ;)
<hallino1> ic3d Dolasilla ha ragione.. 'Quantal Quentzal'
<ic3d> Dolasilla: argh! 
<Deindre> l3on: ok 
<ic3d> m'è scappata la A!
<l3on> rinomino io la pagina wiki.
<ic3d> l3on: ok
<l3on> (fatto) → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/ToDo/Quantal
<ic3d> allora, rivedendo un po' la lista
<ic3d> l3on: il banne lo lasciamo così?
<ic3d> banner!
<WebbyIT> *sorry, connessione saltellante!*
<hallino1> Gilbibius ti prego di lasciare il channel, non sei autorizzato ad essere qui :)
<l3on> io non ho tempo ora per aggiornarlo... se qualcuno vuole farlo per me, proponedo ovviamente qualcosa di "accettabile" stilistacamente... :)
<Deindre> l3on: se tu fai le slides, mi piacerebbe mettere le mani sui testi. che ne dici?
<hallino1> l3on io ti posso aiutare stilisticamente sulla ristrutturazione, di fantasia grafica con i programmi graficim non ne ho tanta :)
<WebbyIT> l3on io posso darci un'occhiata, ma non prima di agosto/settembre....
<l3on> In ogni caso, direi che il banner è ora secondario, alla fine "ci sta bene" e non è particolamente legato al "release-day" così come era stato per i precenti rilasci.... direi che: 
<l3on> si inserisce nella ToDo, ma "lo si fa con calma"
<l3on> Finito.
<Dolasilla> altro da aggiungere sulla pianificazione prossimi lavori?
<l3on> Sì, aspettiamo due minuti che ic3d torni on line.
<WebbyIT> Avevamo proposto di fare la pagina +1!
<Dolasilla> eccolo :D
<l3on> ok, WebbyIT procedi ;)
<ic3d> eccomi!
 * hallino1 si prenota
<WebbyIT> Grazie, stavo dicendo che abbiamo proposto di fare una pagina +1
<WebbyIT> Niente, non ce la posso fare :P
 * ic3d si scusa, connessione traballante!
<WebbyIT> Allora, ho proposto di fare una pagina con le novità del nuovo rilascio, e ic3d ha trovato una pagina sul sito internazionale:
<WebbyIT> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/
<WebbyIT> Che potrebbe essere interessante copiare, ma bisognerebbe sapere con che API funziona, perché immagino si appoggi su Launchpad...
<WebbyIT> Qualcuno ha idea su come funzioni?
<l3on> WebbyIT, no, ma cmq io lascerei perdere per due motivi:
<l3on> 1. Quella roba lì non è proprio banale, nella maggior parte dei casi c'è uno script python che si aggancia a LP e stampa un file "ben scritto", poi un javascript legge quei dati e te li presenta in quella maiera figosa. Il problema è che: 
<l3on> 1.a) Non sappiamo se lo script py ha bisogno di privilegi "alti" per tirar gi
<l3on> -gi
<l3on> giù tutti quei dati... 
<l3on> 2.a) lo script girerebbe sul server, e sul server non siamo padroni. Bisogna inizire un lungo processo di comunicazione con i sysadmin per farci installare quello di cui abbiamo bisogno, aprire il firewall in maniera che possa collegarsi a LP, e tante altre cose che "son difficili da farsi abilitare", proprio per motivi di sicurezza...
<hallino1> Anche se penso comunque ad un notevole sovraccarico.. Caricando quella pagina si sforzerà molto lo script e la cpu della macchina.. Molto ma molto pericoloso
<WebbyIT> Ok, ritornando allora all'idea originale, di fare una pagina con elencate le novità?
<l3on> hallino1, nono proprio, di solito quei dati vengono generati una volta al giorno... 
 * ic3d__ si scusa per le presenze "fantasma" ma il client continua a buttarmi fuori!
<hallino1> l3on ah in questo caso è fattibile allora..
<l3on> hallino1, leggi il punto 2.a. Non è fattibile
<hallino1> l3on appena letto, scusami
<l3on> WebbyIT, e poi cosa fai? ... importi tutto status.ubuntu.com ?
<hallino1> l3on effettivamente hai pienamente ragione.. Non siamo un'associazione e non abbiamo il server nostro.. Ci tocca adeguarci
<WebbyIT> No, pensavo a fare qualcosa tipo questo topic: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=519985
<l3on> come vedi, ci sono parecchi link in quella pagina ad altre statistiche...
<WebbyIT> Che è tanto comodo, ma sul forum è un po' imbucato....
<l3on> WebbyIT, ok, sì... :)
<l3on> però anche di quello volevo parlarti: 
<l3on> aprire una pagina sul sito web è una cosa abbastaza delicata
<l3on> se decidiamo di aprirla, ci si prende la responsabilità di mantenerla... per ora ci sei te che, con grande entusiasmo, hai voglia di mantenerla aggiornata
<l3on> ma poi?... 
<l3on> voglio dire, il mio timore è che già da Ubuntu+2, si avrà un po' di entusiamo in meno a mantenere la pagina....
<WebbyIT> l30n, ok, facciamo che per ora rimandiamo, se anche quest'altr'anno mi riesco ad adattare bene ai ritmi dell'università e vedo che riesco a rimanere abbastanza attivo ne riparliamo ;)
<l3on> WebbyIT, sì, oppure, si potrebbe iniziare con una pagian wiki
<l3on> e vedere come va...
<l3on> e poi, se la cosa ci piace, la aggiungiamo al sito web
<WebbyIT> Ok, allora mi creo una pagina di prova per vedere come impostarla
<WebbyIT> Sul wiki intendo..
 * hallino1 si prenota per una 'piccola informazione' verso tutti
<l3on> Domande e/o proposte su una pagina Ubuntu+1 nel sito web ?
<hallino1> l3on la pagina si potrebbe mantenere "attiva" sincronizzandola col contenuto del topic
<hallino1> l3on è soltanto una mia "idea" buttata giù così, non so se si potrebbe fare realmente
<l3on> hallino1, se non facciamo porcate sarei pi
<l3on> più felice :)
<hallino1> l3on cosa vorresti intendere per porcate? :)
<l3on> ah, no, ho frainteso forse quello che dicevi... tu intendi sincronizzare, ma a mano vero?
<l3on> copia / incolla del topic, per intenderci
<hallino1> l3on no sincronizzare tramite script
<hallino1> l3on la pagina si autoaggiorna quando si aggiorna il primo topic del forum
<l3on> ah, bene: "Se riusciamo a non fare porcate sarei più felice"
<ic3d__> hallino1: allora è una "porcata" ;-)
<hallino1> l3on ic3d__ meglio di niente, rimane sincronizzata :D
<hallino1> Però sì, effettivamente lo è
<hallino1> Ma si potrebbe anche fare copia/incolla manualmente, non vedo il problema
<l3on> ripeto, l'importante è che ci si prenda la responsabilità di mantenere una pagina del genere :)
<hallino1> l3on su questo non ci sono dubbi :)
<ic3d__> hallino1: meglio farlo manualmente, anche perché gli aggiornamenti non dovrebbero essere molto frequenti
<l3on> possiamo rimandare la Ubuntu+1 ad una discussione sulla ML ?
<hallino1> l3on penso sia meglio rimandarla in ML
<l3on> Ok, prossimo punto?
<l3on> D7, hallino1 you're up.
<hallino1> l3on yes
<hallino1> Il mio intervento era solo a scopo informatico
<hallino1> s/informatico/informativo/
<hallino1> Di questa cosa ne avevamo parlato solo io e l3on
<hallino1> Ho deciso di farmi carico di un possibile upgrade a Drupal 7
<hallino1> Visto che comunque non era il caso di pensare a Drupal 8 visto che la sua probabile uscita è stata fissata nell'agosto 2013 se non erro
<hallino1> Il test sarà effettuato in locale e sarà comunque molto duro pieno di pazienza
<hallino1> Nell'upgrade a Drupal 7 forse avremo problemi con qualche modulo a causa di incompatibilità
<hallino1> Ne ho stilato una pagina wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/ToDo/MigrazioneD7
<hallino1> E' incompleta purtroppo per mancanza di tempo o per magari non essere riuscito a trovarne informazioni
<hallino1> Di queste incompatibilità si può forse rimediare trovando qualche modulo sostitutivo
<hallino1> La parte più dura non è tanto l'upgrade e il pensiero dei moduli
<hallino1> Ma è il cambio di piattaforma database
<hallino1> Non siamo sicuri se il tutto andrà bene, se l'upgrade avrà bizze, come si comporterà se tutto andrà bene, etc
<hallino1> Soprattutto per la conversione delle strutture
<hallino1> l3on grazie per avermi permesso l'intervento.. Penso di aver detto tutto.. Se hai da aggiungere qualcosa :-)
<hallino1> Dimenticavo: I moduli su quella pagina wiki sono in forma generale e non tutti completi :)
<l3on> Sì, che sicuramente l'aggiornamento è da fare entro Quatal.
<WebbyIT> Se serve sono disponibile a dare una mano!
<l3on> WebbyIT, ottimo! :)
<l3on> magari anche di questo ne parliamo in ML visto che cmq riguarderebbe solo noi 3 ...
<hallino1> Non mancherà una mano anche dal supervisore l3on ovviamente WebbyIT :-D
<l3on> gli altri hanno domande?
<ic3d__> l3on: vantaggi di D7 (anche visti i possibili rischi nella migrazione)?
<ic3d__> sono 
<l3on> ic3d, sì, vantaggi poco
<hallino1> (Rischi tanti :D)
<l3on> più che altro è che se non si è a passo con i rilasci, si finisce come il forum:
<l3on> un sito vecchio, non aggiornabile... quindi bisogna fare ogni tanto un buon refresh
<ic3d__> l3on: ok, meglio rischiare, allora! :-D
<l3on> tanto per dirti, fai finta che drupal 8 sia già uscito
<l3on> in queste condizioni, è molto probabile che:
<l3on> D6 non sia più molto supportato
<l3on> D7 abbia il totale supporto lato sicurezza
<l3on> D8 abbia tutta l'attenzione da parte degli sviluppatori per portare i propri moduli da D7 a D8
<l3on> ecco.. in qeulla situazione, diciamo trovarsi già su D7 sarebbe la posizione ottimale
<Dolasilla> concordo con l3on sul fatto che sia meglio tenersi più o meno al passo, nonostante sia parecchio lavoro
<l3on> e, non voglio dire eresie ore, ma quelle diff fra D6 D7 D8 è già stata raggiunta da un po' di mesi...
<l3on> i moduli per D7 ora ci sono, D6 sta calando nel supporto e nel rilascio di patch
<l3on> dobbiamo aggiornare. "Tutto qui". Finito.
<hallino1> l3on anche se penso che quando uscirà D8, D6 non verrà più supportato
<l3on> Altre domande su questo punto ?
<hallino1> Più che altro vorrei dire che il punto difficile è solo la migrazione
<hallino1> Più che moduli, database e altro
<hallino1> Perchè da come leggo nei readme.txt di drupal, le major release ti fanno incasinare :)
<hallino1> Le minor release no, giusto piccolo upgrade
<WebbyIT> Signori, scusate ma devo andare!
<WebbyIT> È stato un onore chattare con voi questa sera ;)
<WebbyIT> Io non ho particolari domande, direi che i miei dubbi principali li ho risolti...
<WebbyIT> Vi prometto che mi leggo i log :)
<WebbyIT> Buon proseguimento, ci sentiamo ;)
<hallino1> WebbyIT nessun proble,a buonan otte :)
<ic3d__> WebbyIT: ciao!
<l3on> WebbyIT, Ciao!
<Deindre> WebbyIT: ciaooo
<ic3d__> l3on: quindi inseriamo la migrazione a D7 nel ToDo/QuAntal?
<l3on> ic3d, sì
<ic3d__> l3on: ok
<hallino1> l3on forse drush 3.0 potrebbe aiutarci nella migrazione?
<l3on> boh.
<l3on> scusa, ma poi di che migrazione stai parlando?
<l3on> da Mysql a Psql ?
<hallino1> l3on no di core
<l3on> hallino1, ma scusa, una settimana fa mi avevi detto che sul core "nessun problema" ... 
<hallino1> l3on massì infatti.. Era una domanda solo a tipo di curiosità :)
<Dolasilla> fanciulli vi abbandono anche io, se non vi spiace
<l3on> cmq sì, per la migrazione i miei test lì faro usando drush. Cmq di queste cose ne palriamo in ML
<hallino1> l3on anche perchè era una domanda che ricordavo ad una tua frase: "Drush 3.0 aumenterebbe la velocità di migrazione"
<l3on> Dolasilla, ciao! :)
<hallino1> Notte anche a te signorina Dolasilla :D
<Dolasilla> 'notte :)
<l3on> ci sono alri punti ?
<l3on> ^ da discutere ?
<Deindre> le
<ic3d__> l3on: spe' che controllo 
<hallino1> l3on scusami se mi sono permesso per quella domanda/curiosità, ma era solo a livello diciamo anche informativo per una frase che mi hai detto una settimana fa :)
<ic3d__> l3on: 4) domande e risposte :-)
<l3on> hallino1, sìsì tranquillo.
<l3on> bene... a voi le domande :)
<Deindre> una domanda: se possibile vorrei sapere dove sta il sito di prova e come si accede. possiamo scriverlo nella pagina wiki?
<Deindre> (lo so che ci sono questioni più rilevanti sul tappeto...)
<l3on> Proposta: copia incolla della parte di riunioni che Deindre ha perso in ua pagina wiki GruppoWeb/NuoviMembri
<l3on> con un knowhow per nuovi membri
<l3on> con tutti i link ai vari siti di prova, codici, etc...
<Deindre> l3on: l'ho letta la parte che ho perso, me l'ha mandata gentilemnte dario
<l3on> ic3d, visto che hai diretto tu quella parte di discusisone, ti andrebbe di fare anche la pagian wiki ?
<l3on> sito di prova: ubuntu-it.homedns.org
<ic3d__> l3on: ok
<Deindre> l3on: pensi sia utile?
<l3on> Deindre, cosa ?
<Deindre> mettere questi dati sul wiki :)
<l3on> Deindre, io ho la memoria burrosa... mi dimentico facilemnte le cose, per me è comodo avere un punto di riferimento con tutti questi dati. Non pensi ?
<Deindre> io credo di sì :). tantissimo, e non solo per te :)
<Deindre> anzi...
<l3on> bene, altre domande ?
<ic3d__> l3on: io nessuna domanda
<hallino1> Per il momento credo di essere tutto a posto l3on
<hallino1> In tal caso, giro domande per ML :)
<hallino1> s/per/su/
<l3on> Deindre, ?
<Deindre> per il momento anche io, di sicuro ne farò presto altre
<Deindre> qualcuno prima di chiudere mi aiuta a fare una modifica alla pagina download che c'è un errore?
<Deindre> cioè anche dopo aver chiuso, se qualcuno ha voglia di rimanere qualcheminuto
<hallino1> *OT* Parleremo di qualche talk al meeting?
<l3on> ragazzi, scappo anche io..
<ic3d__> Deindre: qual è l'errore?
<hallino1> Deindre che errore c'è? Generalmente mi occupo io e Riccardo di quella pagina
<l3on> a presto! 
<Deindre> l3on: ciao notte
<ic3d__> l3on: ciao!
<l3on> Ci aggiorniamo per ML
<hallino1> l3on ciao Leo, Grazie ancora di tutto!
<l3on> Ciao!
<Deindre> hallino1: ic3d__ c'è scritto che le versioni LTS sono supportate 3 anni
<hallino1> ic3d__ OTx2 -> Si parlerà di qualche talk al meeting da parte del Gruppo Web?
<Deindre> invece sono 5 anni da pangolin
<Deindre> ho provato a correggere ma non ci sono riuscita
<hallino1> Deindre fixo subito :)
<ic3d__> Deindre: 3 per Lucid e 5 per Pangolin
<Deindre> hallino1: lo puoi spiegare anche a me come devo fare per favore?
<ic3d__> Deindre: bisogna specificarlo
<hallino1> E' semplicissimo Deindre
<hallino1> Oltre a loggarti sul sito web
<Deindre> hallino1: sono tutta orecchie
<ic3d__> hallino1: il Gruppo Web non ha talk programmati
<Deindre> ok
<Deindre> ic3d__ dovreste farlo un talk
<hallino1> Deindre quando sei sulla pagina, clicchi sulla tab "Panel content"
<ic3d__> Deindre: io faccio un talk con Paolo sul cd italiano
<hallino1> In questo caso il testo, è situato sul titolo "introduction"
<hallino1> A destra vedi una rotellina, clicchi lì e poi clicchi "Modifica"
<ic3d__> Deindre: e poi un altro su come migliorare la nostra comunicazione/promozione
<hallino1> Appena ti si apre una finestra, appena ha finito di caricare, la chiudi e rifai il procedimento-> click bottone rotellina > Modifica
<hallino1> Poi vedi il codice sorgente e modifichi il testo
<hallino1> Infine salvi :)
<hallino1> ic3d__ devi ancora dirmi quella cosa top secret :D
<hallino1> ic3d penso che stavolta improvviseremo nei "fuori onda" parlando a nome del Gruppo Web :D
<Deindre> hallino1: spetta che ti seguo
<hallino1> Deindre ricordati di sincronizzare le medesime versioni prima sul sito di test e se tutto va bene, anche sul sito di produzione :)
<Deindre> hallino1: sto su panel control
<Deindre> ma non poso modificare nulla
<hallino1> Non vedi i vari titoli?
<ic3d__> hallino1: quella roba resta top secret!
<hallino1> ic3d__ io mi preoccupo.. :D
<Deindre> hallino1: ok fatto
<Deindre> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Deindre> guardate se vi piace
<hallino1> Deindre ti ricordo che per le prove ci si basa sul sito test
<hallino1> Poi se piace, porti su quello di produzione
<Deindre> ic3d belli I talk
<ic3d__> Deindre: grazie! :-)
<Deindre> hallino1: sì lo so, hai ragione. prometto che la prossima volta faccio sul sito di test
<ic3d__> hallino1: per 1 frase... si può anche fare...
<hallino1> Deindre te lo dico sai perchè?
<hallino1> ic3d no sai perchè? Oltre a mantenere le medesime versioni su entrambi i siti
<Deindre> hallino1: ho smontato sto sito non sai quante volte :)
<hallino1> ic3d ma noto che manca lo sfondo al testo se non erro
<Deindre> hallino1: domattina aggiorno sul sito di prova
<hallino1> ic3d questo è quando fai solo una volta Icona>Modifica
<ic3d__> hallino1: non capisco
<Deindre> hallino1: ma devo rifare le modifiche o si aggiorna automaticamente?
<hallino1> ic3d invece devi fare il trucco di Icona>Modifica 2 volte
<hallino1> ic3d ora ti spiego spetta
<hallino1> Deindre devi fare le stesse modifiche anche sul test
<Deindre> ic3d per quanto riguarda la nostra comunicazione dobbiamo fare una riunione col gruppo stampa
 * hallino1 si accorge di aver detto una cavolata riguardo lo sfondo del testo
<hallino1> Deindre niente, tutto a posto :D
<Deindre> (ecco sta cosa che parlate di comunicazione al meeting mi fa venire un nervoso.....)
<hallino1> Deindre non ti scordare di rifare le solite modifiche anche sul sito test :D
<Deindre> hallino1: yes ho capito
<ic3d__> Deindre: perché nervoso?
<hallino1> ic3d__ perchè non facciamo una colletta per farla venire :)
<Deindre> ic3d perchè non ci sono!
<ic3d__> Deindre: ah, ok, non ci avevo pensato
<ic3d__> Deindre: nessuna possibilità che ce la fai?
<Deindre> mi piacerebbe partecipare a questo discorso
<Deindre> ic3d_ non me la sento, 
<ic3d__> Deindre: metti una webcam sul pc e partecipi in video conferenza! .-)
<hallino1> ic3d__ esatto, come fa anche Paolo Garbin :D
<Deindre> ic3d questa è una idea
<ic3d__> Deindre: proviamoci!
<ic3d__> questa volta proviamo anche la trasmissione via live stream
<ic3d__> chissà come viene
<ic3d__> e sopratutto: chi ci guarderà!?!?! ha ha ha ha
<Deindre> entrate in #chiacchiere vah, liberiamo il canale
<Deindre> che è loggato
<ic3d__> Deindre: ops!
<ic3d__> ok
<ic3d__> quit
<hallino1> Dai ragazzi, vi saluto :)
<hallino1> ##### FINE MEETING ####
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-05-22
<hyper__> is anybody online?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-05-19
<lodiuz> ciao a tutti ragazzi :)
<mapreri> ciao lodiuz 
<mapreri> con te siamo in 3 ( paolettopn non conta)
<lodiuz> ma vedo un rpadovani selvaggio ahah
<mapreri> lodiuz: se nel frattempo vuoi cazzeggiare c'è sempre #ubuntu-it-fcm ^^
<mapreri> lodiuz: rpadovani fa lurking in questo chan insieme a me ^^
<RSA4096> Ciao a tutti
<lodiuz> raga, scusate l'inettitudine ma come devo fare per citare un'altro utente nella frase?
<mapreri> !chi | lodiuz 
<ubot-it> lodiuz: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<mapreri> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<lodiuz> ah, era tab! grazie mapreri :)
<mapreri> lodiuz: non serve usare tab, se vuoi puoi fare il masochista e scrivere tutto il nick per intero
<vitoArnetta> ciao a tutti!
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: sei scappato 2 secondi prima che io premessi invio:
<mapreri> <mapreri> ma resta pure anche qua, questo è free da ogni cosa (a parte la mia censura) di là è loggato
<mapreri> BiKway: o/
<mapreri> che bello, iniziamo a popolarci :)
<vitoArnetta> mapreri: non sono scappato XD ho chiuso per sbaglio!
<vitoArnetta> mapreri: sto cercando il modo per riaprire quella  finestra XD
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: sei da webchat.freenode.net?
<mapreri> o, in ogni caso, scrivi "/j #ubuntu-it-fcm"
<mapreri> oppure /join, /j è uno short
<vitoArnetta> mapreri: fatto grazie!
<mapreri> siamo in 6
<mapreri> mi serve bifslacko o come diavolo si scrive
<BiKway> buona sera a tutti
<mapreri> BiKway: o/
<mapreri> incredibile: c'è BiKway che si era segnata assente ma manca gente che dovrebbe essere presente: non ha senso
<vitoArnetta> mapreri: ha sempre senso XD
 * paolettopn è ad una riunione del PN LUG, ma vi legge comunque nei 2 canali....
<RSA4096> raga iniziamo altrimenti mettavamo come orario le 22
<RSA4096> <.9
<mapreri> c'hai ragione, manca bifslacko che aveva due cose da dire..
 * mapreri si apre l'agenda
 * mapreri informa tutti che ha un po' di lag e la sua connessione fa relativamente pena
<mapreri> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon May 19 19:43:11 2014 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon May 19 19:43:18 2014 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2014/ubuntu-it-meeting.2014-05-19-19.43.moin.txt
<mapreri> bah
<mapreri> #startmeeting Riunione del gruppo FCM
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon May 19 19:43:30 2014 UTC.  The chair is mapreri. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mapreri> per amore di chi poi farà i minutes (aka me) e chi leggerà i log, prego presentatevi
<mapreri> → Mattia Rizzolo
<RSA4096> Francesco Costa
<lodiuz> ---> Andrea Lodi
<vitoArnetta> Vito Luca
<BiKway> <BiKway>- - -> Bianca Kwey
<mapreri> Ok, all'appello di chi ci aspettavamo ma (per ora) non c'è risultano Diego Prioretti e Fabrizio Nicastro.
<mapreri> ( paolettopn è Paolo Garbin, afk ma saltuariamente presente)
<mapreri> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Riunioni?action=recall&rev=19
<mapreri> l'agenda di oggi ↑↑
<mapreri> sappiate che le riunioni che modero io in qualche modo sono più veloci di altre...
<mapreri> #topic scelta di un nuovo servizio cloud sul quale memorizzare i backup di tutti i file delle nostre traduzioni (attualmente su U1)
<mapreri> meetingology non parla più quindi mi sento felice
<meetingology> mapreri: Error: "non" is not a valid command.
<lodiuz> mapreri: gdrive?
<mapreri> Allora, come sapete (e se non lo sapete siete fuori dal mondo) Ubuntu One chiude, per motivi economici.
<mapreri> #link http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<mapreri> Quello che forse non sapete è che noi di FCM-it usavamo U1 per contenere tutti i nostri numeri (sorgenti di scribus, pdf, eput, djvu, tutto) in una specie di archivio, al sicuro da ogni possibile disastro (si spera).
<mapreri> Quindi ora sorge il problema: dove li mettiamo? io per sicurezza mia ho tutto quanto sul mio computer, Dix78 pure, e probabilmente altri, ma l'averli nel cloud è molto comodo.
<mapreri> Just for fun, ora siamo a quota 1.6 GB di files, quindi l'opzione più ovvia, dropbox, viene scartata: se anche usassi un referral avremmo 2.5 GB, che è comunque troppo vicino.
<mapreri> Considerando che la scelta di U1 era cercare di sfruttare una soluzione più o meno open, restano fuori ben poche scelte, tipo
<mapreri> #info usare un provider con owncloud (ma tutti quelli free offrono poco/niente/irrisorio spazio)
<mapreri> #link https://owncloud.org/providers/
<mapreri> #info passare a cloud proprietari, quindi ci sono i soliti mega, box.net, skydrive (bah, se qualcun'altro lo cita scappo e non mi vedete più), etc...
<mapreri> #info hostare nel server di qualcuno
<mapreri> ora, l'ultima cosa non ci piace molto: abbiamo  scelto U1 proprio perchè non è dipendente di qualcuno, da parte mia non ho nulla contro affidare i nostri file a qualcuno, anche dato che qualcun'altro li avrà sempre (iirc pure fabrizio ha una copia off-line). Personalmente sono anche disposto a tenermi quei 2 GB nel mio VPS, attualmente ho 13 GB di spazio libero, e non ho tutta questa fretta di riempirli, e in ogni caso una volta riem
<mapreri> piti tutti i 20 GB probabilmente avrò bisogno anche di più ram/cpu e quindi passerei al piano successivo in ogni caso (o mi prendo un altro vps).
<mapreri>  
<mapreri> la questione è: qualcuno ha altre idee?
<mapreri> lodiuz: in genere per richiedere la parola scrivere "/me vuole dire qualcosa" o simili e poi il moderatore (io) vi dice di parlare, altrimenti ci si accevalla e spesso non ci si capisce
<mapreri> la scelta quindi verte tra passare a un server più o meno privato o servizi più o meno proprietari, gdrive potrebbe essere un'idea
<mapreri> qualcuno vuole dire qualcosa?
 * vitoArnetta vuole dire qualcosa!
 * BiKway si prenota
<mapreri> BiKway: ecco, non mi veniva il "si prenota"
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: vai
<vitoArnetta> Purtroppo non sono in grado di suggerire una soluzione definitiva, ma personalmente gestisco un server che dovrebbe essere disponibile per fare un po' di deposito, oppure potremmo vedere di utilizzare dei server di qualche università...il presidente del mio LUG lavora presso l'università di palermo, potrei chiedere a lui se ha idee
<mapreri> (ricordo di dire "ho finito" o simili quando avete finito)
<vitoArnetta> Ho finito, anche se suona molto da bimbo sul vasino XD
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> BiKway: vai
<BiKway> spider oak lo prendiamo in considerazione?
<mapreri> puoi elencare pregi/difetti/etc?
<BiKway> offrono 2 GB ma se si raccattano amici ingrandiscono di 1 GB alla volta
<BiKway> i giga aggiuntivi durano 1 anno, quindi dovremmo attuare una politica degli accessi
<BiKway> purtroppo è in parte proprietario
<mapreri> bene o male come dropbox, no? (loro vanno a 500 MB ma durano forever)
 * RSA4096 si prenota
<BiKway> il client è multipiattaforma mi pare
<mapreri> sì, sto leggendo un po', dicono di voler rilasciare un po' tutto open un giorno. resta il fatto che 2 GB son pochini, e incrementarli non è immediato (1 anno è breve)
<mapreri> #idea spieder oak ( by BiKway )
<BiKway> eh già
<mapreri> #idea server uni palermo (by vitoArnetta )
<BiKway> come spazio il massimo sarebbe Mega
<BiKway> ma mi pare non ci sia client per Linux
<mapreri> #idea server di qualcuno (by mapreri )
<mapreri> i 50 GB di mega sono anche esagerati, eh, ce ne bastano 4-5...
<mapreri> BiKway: anyway, hai altro, oppure do la parola RSA4096 
<BiKway> ho finito grazie
<mapreri> RSA4096: go
<RSA4096> Io penso che Dropbox rimanga un ottima soluzione, potremmo aumentare lo spazio di DropBox invitando gli amici fino a raggiungere
<RSA4096> lo spazio che ci occorre, un amico è arrivato a 20GB
<RSA4096> che ne dite di farlo anche noi?
<RSA4096> finito
 * vitoArnetta si prenota
<mapreri> da parte mia non mi sembra così malvagia come cosa, io sono a 5 GB e qualcosa, ma già una volta arrivati a 3 (che vuol dire un referral, dato che uno lo possiamo usare per l'iscrizione) siamo sicuri per un po'
<mapreri> #idea dropbox (by RSA4096 )
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: go
<vitoArnetta> Io ho una casella dropbox arrivata a 11 gb, ma comunque ho notato che ogni singolo utente non può comunque caricare più di 2 gb per volta, quindi in realtà non sono 11 GB comunitari, bensi dati dalla somma dei nostri spazi, più qualche altro bonus, a voi risulta che funzioni così o sono io un idiota?(tra l'altro opzione molto plausibile)
 * BiKway si prenota
<vitoArnetta> e poi domanda numero 2: dropbox permette di scaricare i dati con facilità o pretende l'iscrizione di tutti?
 * vitoArnetta ha finito
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: umh, considera che l'archivio verrebbe usato praticamente solo dagli amministratori o da chi comunque ne ha bisogno, ci mettiamo solo quello che abbiamo prodotto lì a maturare. solo io tra di noi dovrebbe avere accesso ora, mi pare. e in linea di massima tutto lo spazio che ti guadagni puoi usarlo, quello che te stai dicendo è delle cartelle condivise, che è un'altra cosa
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: per scaricare non serve avere un account, si possono condividere link
<mapreri> BiKway: go
 * vitoArnetta è soddisfatto delle risposte
<mapreri> #idea dropbox (by vitoArnetta )
<BiKway> se decidiammo di passare al lato oscuro Wuala ci mette a disposizione 5 GB free
<BiKway> client anche per Linux e server in EU
 * mapreri si domanda dove BiKway trova queste cose :)
<BiKway> comparativa servizi cloud su wikipedia en
<BiKway> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuala
<BiKway> https://www.wuala.com/en/pricing/
<BiKway> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_hosting_services
<BiKway> finito
<mapreri> costa anche poco
<mapreri> #idea Wuala (by BiKway )
<mapreri> quindi suppongo che non ci siano problemi da parte vostra a passare a un servizio closed
<mapreri> giusto?
<vitoArnetta> in realtà sarei restio, ma se non ci sono alternative...
<BiKway> mettiamo la scelta proprietaria come seconda
 * RSA4096 non è contrario
<BiKway> si, se non ci sono alternative
<mapreri> più che altro non ce ne son proprio di completamente open a meno di server propri, mi pare, ditemi se mi sbaglio
 * RSA4096 è d'accordo con mapreri 
 * vitoArnetta giusto
<vitoArnetta> XD ho sbagliato, comunque ok, quoto tutti
<BiKway> ma non siamo pochini questa sera per decidere la resa al lato oscuro?
 * lodiuz d'accordo :)
<mapreri> ok, comunque voi non avete particolari ostinazioni. direi che analizzo per bene il seguente link e poi riduco una scelta a una manciata e mando in ML, eh?
<mapreri> #link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services
 * mapreri prega sempre che meetingology non sia morto
 * lodiuz va bene mapreri 
<mapreri> #action mapreri to follow-up on ML
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to follow-up on ML
<BiKway> va bene, mi pare giusto per una decisione più democratica
<mapreri> #topic nomina/rinnovo dei tre coordinatori
<mapreri> manca Fabrizio e siamo troppo pochi per questa cosa, direi
<mapreri> avete 30 secondi per controbattere
<RSA4096> Penso sia giusto decidere anche in pochi
<mapreri> RSA4096: ??
<RSA4096> la situazione non è delle migliori
<mapreri> RSA4096: concordo
<BiKway> non credo che si debba decidere così in pochi
<mapreri> Quello che manca davvero è Marco (aka newlife). chi ha fatto cose con lui sa quanto è importante avere un membro come lui che rianimi il gruppo. purtroppo ha problemi relativamente importanti in famiglia
<mapreri> BiKway: infatti, continuiamo
<vitoArnetta> sono da troppo poco nel gruppo per esprimermi, passo...
<mapreri> biffardo: sei tu??
<mapreri> :o
<mapreri> cambiato nick?
<biffardo> buonasera a tutti
<mapreri> biffardo: se sei tu presentati
 * biffardo → fabrizio nicastro
<mapreri> (chi altro usa quassel e ha Real Name impostato su "fabrizio,,"??
<mapreri> :D
<RSA4096> BiKway, non abbiamo fatto questa riunione all'improvviso, come hai notato FCM si è bloccato siamo indietro di 4 numeri. Io penso che chi è attivo devo farsi carico delle decisioni
<mapreri> biffardo: saremo arrivati giusto al punto del coordinatore
<biffardo> scusate tanto ma sono rimasto a piedi
 * RSA4096 salve boss :)
<mapreri> biffardo: in query un po' di backlog su questo topic
<mapreri> biffardo: fammi un cenno che ritengo importante qualsiasi cosa vorrai dire
<biffardo> mapreri: dammi solo un attimo per riprendermi
<mapreri> BiKway: per quel che conta, sono della stessa λ di RSA4096 
 * biffardo chiede quali punti sono stati trattati finora
<mapreri> (poi, soprattutto in quanto contributer debian, sono per la do-o-cracy)
<mapreri> biffardo: solo quello dello storage, ma dato che ritiro su in ML per un appunto sull'uso di software closed intervieni là
<biffardo> mapreri: grazie. Provvederò di sicuro
<mapreri> fai il tuo discorso sul punto 2, su
<mapreri> (punto 2: coordinatori)
<biffardo> parlerei prima dei progetti pendenti (o mai conclusi che dir si voglia)
<biffardo> è un argomento più veloce
<mapreri> biffardo: bumpf, non mi piace mollare i discorsi... dici convenga?
<biffardo> propongo di mettere da parte la traduzione del libro di Jono, dell'audiolibro e del progetto accomplishment (almeno in questa sua veste)
<mapreri> un attimo....
<mapreri> #topic decisioni sui progetti pendenti (oramai da troppo tempo) del gruppo (vds. traduzione libro di Jono, audiolibro, accomplishment, ecc..)
<mapreri> #subtopic progetto accomplishment
<mapreri> 1) è morto upstream
<mapreri> 2) è morto downstream (me, sostanzialmente, dato che è morto upstream e la ricezione è stata pessima l'ho mollato)
<mapreri> quindi mi pare che ci sia poco da scegliere
<mapreri> biffardo: è tuo, hai qualcosa da dire su questo progetto?
<mapreri> #voters biffardo BiKway lodiuz mapreri paolettopn RSA4096 vitoArnetta 
<meetingology> Current voters: BiKway RSA4096 biffardo lodiuz mapreri paolettopn vitoArnetta
 * RSA4096 al al termine di questo progetto, vorrebbe presentare le proprie discussioni in agenda
<mapreri> RSA4096: intendi l'ultimo punto? eh, speriamo, io non ho impegni questa notte :)
<RSA4096> mapreri, si
<mapreri> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Accomplishments
<RSA4096> mapreri, dammi il via
<biffardo> togliamo i link dalla pagina edizioni
<mapreri> RSA4096: un attimo che finiamo questo punto, che è da un pezzo che anch'io voglio toglierlo
<mapreri> biffardo: sìsì, ma intanto la decisione è se proprio eliminarle, una volta che decidiamodi eliminarle direi di togliere i vari link e di tenerli solo per ricordo nella pagina del gruppo
<BiKway> eliminare cosa?
<biffardo> cerchiamo di dedicare tutto l'impegno del gruppo alla traduzione di FCM senza magari scoraggiare nuovi arrivati inducendoli a pensare a chissà quale grosso impegno
<mapreri> BiKway: vari progetti morti, in questo momento è in discussione il progetto accomplishment
<biffardo> sia l'entrare a far parte di FCM Italia
<mapreri> indeed
<BiKway> il libro di ajono non è proprio morto solo un po' ibernato
<mapreri> quello sarebbe un peccato chiuderlo, dietro c'è già stato un sacco di lavoro
 * paolettopn (consiglio di trattare un argomento x volta)
<mapreri> paolettopn: l'argomento da trattare stando a come ho impostato la cosa sarebbe il progetto accomplishment -.-
<BiKway> scusate ma pensavo si parlasse giàanche del libro
<mapreri> ma nessuno lo considera, l'ho scelto perchè pensavo a una cosa veloce
<mapreri> facciamo una votazione veloce per l'accomplishment e poi cambiamo
<mapreri> ok?
<paolettopn> k
<BiKway> ok
 * biffardo è d'accordo
 * lodiuz ok
<mapreri> #vote Eliminare il progetto Accomplishments
<meetingology> Please vote on: Eliminare il progetto Accomplishments
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<biffardo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from biffardo
<paolettopn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from paolettopn
<lodiuz> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from lodiuz
 * RSA4096 +1
<vitoArnetta> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vitoArnetta
<mapreri> senza il /me RSA4096 
<BiKway> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from BiKway
<mapreri> RSA4096: ? senza il /me, non lo accetta
<RSA4096> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from RSA4096
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Eliminare il progetto Accomplishments
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> che bello
<paolettopn> :)
<mapreri> ora, audiolibro
<mapreri> #subtopic progetto audiolibro
<mapreri> iirc c'è stato qualche registrazione, e un paio di numeri son stati prodotti sotto questa forma, ma non so che farmene, qualcuno ha qualcosa da dire?
<mapreri> stata*
<biffardo> almeno che non si trovino volontari più che disposti, archivierei il progetto come seconda sconfitta :(
<mapreri> indeed
<paolettopn> (purtroppo..)
<mapreri> altri?
<BiKway> l'archiviazione è solo una messa da parte; mi pare che il progetto si fosse arenato nella fase casting vocale
<mapreri> io non ho mai seguito questo progetto, non so come sia preso...
 * biffardo sottolinea che nulla di quanto finora fatto andrà buttato
<vitoArnetta> A me piacerebbe tanto registrare l'audio, ma purtroppo vorrei dare priorità ad altro
<mapreri> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Audiolibro
<mapreri> quella pagina è vuotissima ↑↑.... :(
<paolettopn> (se non ricordo male gestiva il progetto PRotolo)
<BiKway> qui il problema secondo me è anche avere una uniformità nelle registrazioni
<biffardo> il progetto era di MarcoBuobo
<paolettopn> si BiKway l'argomento era stato trattato nelle altre precedenti riunioni di Fcm
<mapreri> a occhio quel progetto non era neanche minimamente partito: per lo meno la pagina del wiki non è stata praticamente mai toccata
<mapreri> se non per motivi "tecnici"
 * paolettopn concorda con mapreri 
<biffardo> propongo di rimuovere anche questo progetto (il link) dalla pagina edizioni
<mapreri> io archivierei tutto: non c'è nulla (o quasi) da perdere, se mai un giorno ci ritroveremo con tante forze da fare l'audiolibro si dovrebbe fare relativamente presto a ripristanare la pagina nel suo attuale header
<mapreri> BiKway: una tua opinione?
 * biffardo concorda con mapreri
 * paolettopn concorda con mapreri 
 * BiKway concorda con mapreri
<mapreri> #vote Archiviare il progetto audiolibro
<meetingology> Please vote on: Archiviare il progetto audiolibro
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<biffardo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from biffardo
<paolettopn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from paolettopn
<RSA4096> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from RSA4096
<vitoArnetta> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vitoArnetta
<BiKway> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from BiKway
<mapreri> lodiuz: 15 secondi ancora
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Archiviare il progetto audiolibro
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<lodiuz> +1
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> too late
<mapreri> vabbè, dai
<mapreri> e questa è anche fatta
<lodiuz> ahahah scusate ma sono preso nel mentre da una cosa
<mapreri> #action mapreri to remove audiobook links from the header
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to remove audiobook links from the header
<mapreri> #action mapreri to remove accomplishments links from the header
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to remove accomplishments links from the header
<mapreri> ora la questione più spinosa
<mapreri> #subtopic progetto libro jono
<mapreri> il carissimo (si fa per dire) pancetta e il suo libro che un giorno leggerò
 * biffardo chiede la parola
<mapreri> da parte mia non mi pare abbiamo le forze per portare avante progetti paralleli dal nostro scopo principale: portare FCM a chi non sa l'inglese (o non ha voglia). però abbiamo davvero fatto un enorme lavoro su quel libro....
 * RSA4096 si prenota
<mapreri> sentiamo che avete da dire :)
<mapreri> biffardo: go
<biffardo> sinceramente da quei pochi capitoli che ho letto, il libro merita veramente di essere portato all'attenzione dei lettori che non masticano inglese
 * BiKway si prenota
<biffardo> penso però che l'essere stato tradotto da tante persone lo abbia reso non omogeneo
<biffardo> sarebbe opportuno che due persone al massimo si prendano la briga di rivisitare le traduzioni 
<biffardo> l'alterantiva è dichiarare forfait anche per questo progetto :(  :(  :(
<mapreri> (ricordo che restano da tradurre circa un capitolo e controllare le differenze con la 2^ edizione)
<biffardo> ovviamente il lavoro è lungo (ma tanto è fermo da più di un anno)
<biffardo> sarebbe un vero peccato non fargli vedere la luce quando il grosso del lavoro è stato praticamente fatto
 * biffardo ha finito
<mapreri> RSA4096: go
<paolettopn> infatti, credo che dovrà essere ripreso daccapo, dato che la II versione è già uscita...
<paolettopn> (sorry)
 * paolettopn finito
<RSA4096> Io penso che sia davvero un progetto che vale, è che sarebbe davvero un peccato archiviarlo, se può servire mi prendo la responsabilità di impaginarlo tutto da solo
 * biffardo ricorda che su dropbox c'è un confrondo (grossalanamento fatto con Diff) tra le due versioni.
<mapreri> paolettopn: la versione II ha poche differenze, da quel che ricordo, abbiamo discusso a lungo in ML su questo ed era venuto fuori un capitolo in più e poco altro, iirc
<paolettopn> (ok)
<RSA4096> ma per quanto riguarda la la traduzione  stiamo messi male. 
<RSA4096> finito
<mapreri> BiKway: go :)
 * mapreri porge una tazza di un qualche infuso (che tanto son bene o male tutti buoni) a BiKway che secondo lui ne ha bisogno
<BiKway> sono d'accordo che non bisogna gettare via il lavoro fatto
<BiKway> le differenze tra le due versioni non erano solo nella presenza di capitolo 
<BiKway> in più nella seconda c'è anche una intervista con Linus Torvalds
<BiKway> però ci sono anche rimaneggiamenti di frasi e aggiunte anche nei capitoli già presenti nella prima v
<BiKway> per cui come piano d'azione si dovrebbe
<BiKway> completare la traduzione utilizzando la seconda v
<mapreri> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/LibroJono
<mapreri> (scusate, mi piace fare le cose con ordine e con tutti i loro link :) )
<BiKway> controllare tutte le variazioni presenti nelle parti provenienti dalla prima v
<BiKway> fare lavoro di revisione per dare una voce 'unica' al libro eliminando le incongruenze 
<BiKway> per questo direi di scegliere un momento in cui non siamo pressati dalle scadenze di FCM
<BiKway> finito
<mapreri> ok
 * paolettopn tra poco deve staccare per termine della mia riunione (back at home)
<mapreri> grazie BiKway 
<mapreri> paolettopn: non hai tu le chiavi? resta lì da solo!
<paolettopn> non sono a casa mia... mapreri 
 * biffardo propone di votare per tenere in piedi il progetto e propone apposito thread in ML per trovare due volontari per portarlo avanti
<mapreri> allora sembra che sia comune la volontà di portare avanti il lavoro finora fatto
<mapreri> paolettopn: lo so, ma non hai le chiavi di quel locale?
<paolettopn> (sono ospite...)
<mapreri> quindi direi di fare una votazione per l'eliminazione di questo progetto (per continuità con le altre 2 votazioni) e poi follow-up in ML, magari fra un po' di tempo, dato che non mi pare abbia senso ora come ora indietro come siamo
 * biffardo concorda
 * vitoArnetta concorda
<mapreri> #vote Eliminazione/Archiviazione del progetto di traduzione del libro di Jono
<mapreri> meetingology: ??
<meetingology> Please vote on: Eliminazione/Archiviazione del progetto di traduzione del libro di Jono
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<meetingology> mapreri: Error: "??" is not a valid command.
<mapreri> meetingology: ping
<meetingology> pong
<biffardo> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from biffardo
<mapreri> sembra sia in qualche modo giù
<BiKway> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from BiKway
<RSA4096> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from RSA4096
<paolettopn> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from paolettopn
<vitoArnetta> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from vitoArnetta
<mapreri> vabbè, facciamo a mano e conto io
<mapreri> -1
<mapreri> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from mapreri
<meetingology> -1 received from mapreri
<mapreri> e il mio?
<mapreri> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from mapreri
<mapreri> -1
<mapreri> +0
<mapreri> -1
<mapreri> bah, non vuole il mio voto ^^
<meetingology> -1 received from mapreri
<meetingology> +0 received from mapreri
<meetingology> -1 received from mapreri
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Eliminazione/Archiviazione del progetto di traduzione del libro di Jono
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:4 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<mapreri> sono iper-laggato
<biffardo> mapreri: mi sembra che lo abbia preso
 * paolettopn deve staccare. (un saluto a tutto il gruppo)
<mapreri> #action mapreri to follow-up on ML (in some month) to continue the jono's book translation
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri to follow-up on ML (in some month) to continue the jono's book translation
<mapreri> ok
<mapreri> io sarei per passare al 4 punto e saltare il 2
<mapreri> biffardo: sei d'accordo?
<biffardo> solo una domanda
<biffardo> notizie di Marco?
<mapreri> biffardo: no
<mapreri> biffardo: ogni tanto (tipo l'ultima volta 2-3 mesi fa) leggo una sua email in ml socialmedia
<mapreri> ma persino warp10 è più reattivo di newlife in quella ML :S
<biffardo> allora prima di passare al punto 4 vorrei mettere ai voti la richiesta di nomina di un terzo coordinatore 
<mapreri> mi piace
<mapreri> #topic nomina/rinnovo dei tre coordinatori
<mapreri> biffardo: in sostituzione di newlife, direi, vero?
<biffardo> si
<mapreri> #vote nomina/elezione di un nuovo coordinatore in sostituzione di Marco (attualmente MIA)
<meetingology> Please vote on: nomina/elezione di un nuovo coordinatore in sostituzione di Marco (attualmente MIA)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<paolettopn> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from paolettopn
<biffardo> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from biffardo
<RSA4096> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from RSA4096
<mapreri> (dove MIA vuol dire Missed In Action se qualcuno non lo sapesse)
<vitoArnetta> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vitoArnetta
<mapreri> (https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/MIA enjoy debian :D)
<mapreri> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: nomina/elezione di un nuovo coordinatore in sostituzione di Marco (attualmente MIA)
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mapreri> oro
<mapreri> biffardo: fai te il continuo in ML?
<biffardo> okay
<mapreri> non penso che qui si possa fare tanto...
<mapreri> #action biffardo to continue the "new coordinator process" on ML
<meetingology> ACTION: biffardo to continue the "new coordinator process" on ML
<mapreri> #topic nuove strategie per aumentare l'attività all'interno del gruppo (come sistema a punti, reclutamento di altri traduttori ecc...)
<mapreri> RSA4096: è tuo, go
<biffardo> solo una cosa: grazie a mapreri per il suo operato (è doveroso fallo registrare nel log) ;)
<mapreri> biffardo: no, dai
<RSA4096> mapreri, passo ai miei punti?
<mapreri> biffardo: adoro fare queste cose ^^
<mapreri> RSA4096: yep
<RSA4096> Io propongo di implementare nuove strategie per aumentare l'attività all'interno del gruppo:
<RSA4096> 1) Ad esempio sistema a punti che permetta di ottenere un certificato made Ubuntu-IT (in modo tale da invogliare a dare un maggiore contribbuto). 1) Tali punti vengo aggiunti o sottratti in base all'impegno e alla velocità che si mette nel svolgere le traduzioni, revisini ed impaginazioni. 
<mapreri> RSA4096: se dopo vuoi parlare di sotto-cose usa #subtopic (penso possa usarlo anche te)
<mapreri> (grazie per esserti scritto il testo in anticipo...)
 * RSA4096 è attento alle ML
<RSA4096> #subtopic Sistema a punti (Certificazione)
 * biffardo aggiunge anche "qualità delle traduzioni"
<mapreri> RSA4096: dai, su, scrivi, veloce ^^
<RSA4096> intanto vorrei passare ad esame questo punto
<RSA4096> che ne pensate?
 * mapreri aggiunge alla lista "velocità di battitura" ;P
 * vitoArnetta domanda
<biffardo> una strategia che non si discosta tanto dagli accomplishment. Sarebbe opportuno che ci illustri più in dettaglio la metodologia (magari in ML se preferisci)  
<mapreri> secondo me non è brutta come idea (di fatto è la stessa della gamification su cui si basava accomplishments) ma è difficile da implementare: come fai a trovare un giudice sufficientemente imparziare in un gruppo di sostanzialmente 20 persone?
<mapreri> (o più giudici un per categoria, ancora più difficile)
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: scrivi
<RSA4096> biffardo, sicuramente presenterò un piano dettagliato, ma il principio di base è quello di rilasciare una certificazione alla fine di un lavoro. ALl'estero l'attività di volontariato è ben vista!
<biffardo> RSA4096: perfetto!
<mapreri> RSA4096: certificazione?
<RSA4096> mapreri, occorre un sistema automatico, come su lauchpad
 * mapreri si ricorda che deve ancora ricevere il suo certificato di ubuntu member...
<mapreri> RSA4096: tipo karma, quindi?
<RSA4096> mapreri, si un file in pdf da stampare... che certifica l'impegno (in varie settori) nella cumunità ubuntu ufficiale
<RSA4096> si una sorta di karma
<vitoArnetta> Il problema è che io temo che un sistemna a punti possa diventare solo una "garetta" tra chi ne colleziona di più... non vedo perché premiare un lavoro...io mi sento gratificato abbastanza quando finisco una traduzione, anche senza premi
<RSA4096> vitoArnetta, non è pensato esplicitamente per premiare ma per motivare
<mapreri> sono stati bravi a implementarlo su LP, ma in posti tipo il forum di ubuntu-it fino a ~5 ann fa c'era, ma alla fine è diventato un casino perchè ci si scambiava ringraziamenti, e quelli magari più impediti a scrivere e a farsi capire ma magari con più conoscenze/capacità ci rimettevano
<biffardo> vitoArnetta: un incentivo in più anche in ottica 'reclutamento nuove leve'
<mapreri> RSA4096: il pdf che "ente" dovrebbe rappresentare?
<vitoArnetta> Perfetto grazie ^^
<mapreri> biffardo: che poi è curioso, una volta le nuove leve facevano un sacco di lavoro tutto su un colpo, tipo un botto, e poi calavano, ora entrano, fanno pochissimo, e poi escono (visto anche in altri team, eh)
<mapreri> (piccolo ot, scusate)
<RSA4096> mapreri, ho una copia di ari certificati che mi hanno rilasciato, magari te li mostro. Comunque rappresenta un titolo ufficiale spendibile a livello internazionale
 * BiKway si prenota
<mapreri> sarà che non ho mai fatto niente fuori dall'italia, e non so come siano visti, ma mi sembrano un po' così questi certificati. continuano a darmeli ovunque in giro e io finisco solo per accendere il fuoco e farci costicine -.-
<mapreri> BiKway: penso tu possa andare
<biffardo> RSA4096: prepara una bella documentazione di tutto e proponila in ML
 * biffardo resta dell'idea di non scartare mai nessuna proposta a priori
<BiKway> penso che l'unico certificatore possa essere Ronnie Tucker
<BiKway> "FCM magazine is an independent publication and is not affiliated with Canonical Ltd."
<mapreri> BiKway: perchè non esci prima con queste cose?? :D
<RSA4096> mapreri, in italia non sono buoni neanche come cartaigenica... ma all'estero danno molta importanza al volontariato. 
<biffardo> BiKway: nella idea!
<biffardo> /s/nella/bella
<RSA4096> biffardo, fornirò maggiori dettagli in ML e un piano per attuarla
<mapreri> quindi?
<mapreri> ecco
<biffardo> magari Ronnie ha una sua idea in merito
<mapreri> #action RSA4096 to follow-up on ML about this new "certification" system for FCM
<meetingology> ACTION: RSA4096 to follow-up on ML about this new "certification" system for FCM
<mapreri> RSA4096: altro punto?
<RSA4096> 2) Reclutamento di altri traduttori: magari grazie all'aiuto del forum e dello staff in cui spargere la voce (magari parlano della  certificazione per fargli venire la curiosità)
<mapreri> forse il certification non voleva le virgolette, nei minutes le tolgo
<mapreri> RSA4096: sei attivo nel forum? (io lo ero fino a 3 anni fa)
<RSA4096> io poco, ma bisognerebbe cooperare con lo staff del forum
 * mapreri (e altri) ha poco feeling con gli _admin_ del forum. con i mod va meglio
<mapreri> RSA4096: cosa proporresti in particolare?
<RSA4096> proporrei di parlare con lo staff per cercare traduttori
<mapreri> ma cosa dovrebbero fare loro?
<RSA4096> magari facendo aggiungere loro nella firma e annunci che cerchiamo traduttori
<mapreri> si potrebbe chiedere ad un paio di mod di aggiungere un link in firma, sì
<RSA4096> il forum ha parecchi utenti, penso che qualche traduttore si trova
<RSA4096> nella traduzione siamo messi male dobbiamo tentare di tutto
<mapreri> (semi-ot: sai vero che di tanto in tanto caccio nella newsletter settimanale un annuncio per cercare collaboratori per fcm, vero?)
<vitoArnetta> Scusate credo dia vere perso il filo...posso avere un riassunto tipo superveloce?
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: certo
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: per le certificazioni è quasi ok, RSA4096 manderà un email
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: ora stavamo parlando del reclutamento traduttori
<mapreri> riassunto fatto
<vitoArnetta> Grazie!
<mapreri> #subtopic Reclutamento di altri traduttori (proposta: aiuto da parte dei mod del forum)
 * biffardo lancia una proposta/provocazione: join con gruppo traduzione 
<mapreri> biffardo: ma se ci siamo staccati anni fa?
<RSA4096> biffardo, ottima idea, che ne pensi di chiedere un pop che mostra il nostro annuncio?
<mapreri> biffardo: perchè 1) lo scopo è diverso, 2) gli strumenti sono diversi, 3) le linee guida sono diverse, 4) il gruppo trad ha comunque poco manpower
<mapreri> RSA4096: pop?
<biffardo> mapreri: provocavo!!!
<RSA4096> popup under
<mapreri> biffardo: ah, ecco :)
<mapreri> RSA4096: non l'ho capito
<RSA4096> per un periodo, così che tutti i visitatori lo possano vedere
<biffardo> sarebbe piuttosto utile riesumare il famoso (e famigerato) manifesto del gruppo FCM Italia
<mapreri> RSA4096: umh, mi son perso con la cosa di biffardo... non ho capito
<RSA4096> va bene o un popup o un banner
<biffardo> migliorarlo e iniziare a spammarlo come assennati
<mapreri> RSA4096: ma per metterlo dove?
<RSA4096> mapreri, nel sito... appena lo si apre mostra una finestra con il nostro annuncio
<mapreri> RSA4096: sul sito non si può (circa), a meno di fare un nuovo post
<mapreri> ecco
<RSA4096> neanche di chiedere di mettere un banner nel sito?
<mapreri> RSA4096: ti pare? è il sito di ubuntu-it, per quanto possa essere in amicizia con il gruppo web non mi lasceranno mai mettere un pop-up, vero rpadovani ?
<mapreri> rpadovani: oppure un banner?
<mapreri> RSA4096: (fra qualche giorno mi risponderà, ora è a malta a far festa)
<mapreri> RSA4096: posso fare un post
<mapreri> RSA4096: sotto ubuntu.it/news
<mapreri> magari col manifesto di cui biffardo 
<RSA4096> mapreri, neanche a causa della gravità dello stato del gurppo FCM?
<mapreri> RSA4096: fidati, siamo presi benissimo rispetto ad altri gruppi... :(
<mapreri> ci son come minimo 6 persone che rispondo alle email, è un ottimo stato
<RSA4096> mapreri, eh siamo circa 4/5 numeri indietro
<biffardo> mapreri: ricordi se abbiamo reso edotto il gruppo sul manifesto?
<mapreri> edotto?
<mapreri> ??
<biffardo> portato loro a conoscenza :)
<mapreri> non mi ricordo neanche dove sia finito quel manifesto
<mapreri> biffardo: non mi pare
 * mapreri apre google drive
<mapreri> uh, trovato
<mapreri> grazie google
<mapreri> penso sia da terminare, comunque biffardo 
<mapreri> è di un anno fa, l'abbiamo fatto in una settimana
<biffardo> mapreri: credo sia allora il caso di farlo, così ognuno può contribuire (per il contenuto lo condividiamo con drive o titanpad e poi cerchiamo di dargli una veste grafica decente con scribus)
<mapreri> comunque io direi di andare con ordine
 * biffardo ha appena trovato una bozza .sla nel suo personale archivio
<mapreri> RSA4096: chiedo a 2/3 mod del forum di metterci nella loro firma, ok?
<RSA4096> vorrei aggiungere che possiamo noi stesi aggiungere le firme in tutti nelle firme
<mapreri> biffardo: una bozza? de che?
<RSA4096> dei siti a tema che frequentiamo
<mapreri> RSA4096: sì, vabbè, ma se non siamo attivi nessuno ci nota
<mapreri> ah, quello sì
<mapreri> allora
<biffardo> mapreri: di uno sla fatto a suo tempo
<mapreri> #action RSA4096 to remind mapreri to ask to some forum mods to ad FCM-it
<meetingology> ACTION: RSA4096 to remind mapreri to ask to some forum mods to ad FCM-it
<RSA4096> mapreri, io sarei pro a chiedere ai mod del forum di ubuntu
 * biffardo si assenta un minuto
<mapreri> #action RSA4096 to write an email to the ML to ask people to ad FCM-it everywhere
<meetingology> ACTION: RSA4096 to write an email to the ML to ask people to ad FCM-it everywhere
<mapreri> RSA4096: che sostanzialmente mi aspetto che lo facciate comunque, ma è ok
<mapreri> RSA4096: lo farai, vero?
<mapreri> (di ricordarmelo, verso il week end, per favore....)
<mapreri> ;) thanks ^^
<RSA4096> mapreri, di ricordartelo?
<mapreri> RSA4096: <meetingology> ACTION: RSA4096 to remind mapreri to ask to some forum mods to ad FCM-it
<RSA4096> mapreri, ok
<mapreri> dove ad è un verbo che mi sono inventato al momento e che secondo me qualcuno ha già usato
 * biffardo è tornato
<RSA4096> Se posso vorrei parlare di un ultimo punto, anche se vista la discussione in epigrafe non so quanto sia fattibile
<mapreri> biffardo: direi di metterci un attimo le mani e cacciarlo su titanpad, e poi scrivi un'email, dopo quella di RSA4096 
<mapreri> un attimo
<biffardo> mapreri: sarà fatto!
<mapreri> #action biffardo to finish up the FCM manifesto and make aware the others FCM-it people of it
<meetingology> ACTION: biffardo to finish up the FCM manifesto and make aware the others FCM-it people of it
<mapreri> queste azioni mi piacciono un sacco ^^
<mapreri> RSA4096: go, magari con #subtopic se è un'altra cosa
<RSA4096> 3) Mettere un programma fisso che permetta di rispettare, anzi anticipare le date per il rilascio del numero.
<mapreri> RSA4096: ti faccio notare che c'è già, eh, solo che viene bellemente ignorato
<biffardo> RSA4096: in realtà già esiste, ma è stato accontonato causa forti ritardi nelle traduzioni 
<mapreri> (c'è anche un calendario su google, che aggiornavo fino a 2-3 mesi fa)
<RSA4096> Lo so che lo avete tolto, ma mi "piace il cuore" vedere tutti quei numeri in sospeso
<RSA4096> *piange
<mapreri> eh
 * biffardo pensa sia bello rifare di nuovo uno 'sprint'
<mapreri> RSA4096: fai conto che ieri ci sono arrivati i testi dell'85...
<mapreri> :S
<RSA4096> biffardo, lo sprint è uno sforzo momentaneo... occorre impegno è costanza
<mapreri> biffardo: quello sprint è stato fenomenale, e me lo son perso per un paio di mesi...
<mapreri> RSA4096: te non hai idea di che sprint hanno fatto: 10 numeri in 3 mesi, mi pare
<BiKway> io c'ero
<BiKway> era estate comunque
 * biffardo e BiKway siamo stati reclutati insieme ;)
<mapreri> RSA4096: comunque hai ragione. per un periodo l'hanno scorso eravamo riusciti a essere in anticipo e a prendere in mano i testi prima dell'uscita del numero in inglese
<RSA4096> mapreri, eh allora che stiamo aspettando? Di rimanere indietro di 10 numeri?
<mapreri> BiKway: dimmi, secondo te cosa c'è di diverso dall'anno scorso a quest'anno a parte la mancanza di newlife?
 * mapreri vorrebbe chiudere fra un po', però, eh)
 * RSA4096 ha finito i punti di cui voleva parlare
 * RSA4096 per la fortuna di mapreri 
<mapreri> #subtopic ripristinare le scadenze
<biffardo> bene. allora credo sia il caso di chiuderla qui!
<BiKway> mah, a saperlo; forsse però è calata l'attenzione dei nuovi arrivati
<mapreri> #info è un po' assurdo nello stato attuale
<mapreri> (non lo riporto nei minutes nel wiki/ml ;) )
<biffardo> BiKway: sicuramente parte della colpa va a noi coordinatori che siamo stati distratti da altre incombenze
<mapreri> BiKway: probabile. secondo me è tutto grazie a marco che le cose funzionavano. da parte però mi metto nei panni delle reclute: entrare e vedere 0 attivià in ML, poca/niente attività in generale ti scoraggi e poi non fai niente pure te
<BiKway> questo è vero
 * RSA4096 farà un piano dettagliato per quanto riguarda le certificazioni in ML entro le prossime settimane
<mapreri> biffardo: vero. io mi son fatto prendere dallo sviluppo che mi ha distolto abbastanza...
<mapreri> RSA4096: con calma, dopo i miei minutes, per favore :)
<BiKway> ad es di solito prendo pezzi verso la fine per non 'accaparrarmi' cose che protrebbero interessare altri
<mapreri> BiKway: hai proposte per noi (o per te, magari potresti finire nel triumvirato, perchè no?)
<mapreri> ?
<BiKway> cioè diventare coordinatore
<BiKway> ?
<mapreri> biffardo: ?
<BiKway> non credo di essere brava amotivare le persone
<biffardo> ??
<mapreri> BiKway: perchè io che ti sembro? marco è un maestro non io :)
<BiKway> dovremmo recuperare newlife
<mapreri> devo mandargli un'email
<mapreri> oppure chiamarlo, potrebbe essere più efficace
 * mapreri si assicura di avere il suo numero....
<BiKway> va be ma se ha problemi personali...
<mapreri> sì, c'è
<BiKway> il mini sprint possiamo programmarlo
<mapreri> BiKway: sì, ha problemi ha casa, gli posso sempre chiedere come va....
<BiKway> e rimetterci in pari
<mapreri> BiKway: (ovviamente so che problemi ha, ma di certo non vengo a dirlo qua)
 * RSA4096 invita a chiamarlo alle 0.02 di notte
<mapreri> RSA4096: mi fai venire in mente un certo Pietro ;P
<biffardo> BiKway: mapreri: .. e Mattia, Dario, ecc....???  non credo sia la soluzione. Purtroppo la gente va e viene. Meglio non forzargli la mano
<BiKway> sono d'accordo
<vitoArnetta> Io propongo di fare, mese per mese, una lista di disponibilità, in modo di sapere chi effettivamente lavorerà a quel numero
<mapreri> RSA4096: magari è a lavoro, in tal caso una chiamata gli farebbe solo piacere, imho
<mapreri> vabbe
<mapreri> stiamo dilagando nel vuoto
<mapreri> #topic varie ed eventuali
<mapreri> voglio sperare che nessuno abbia altri argomenti per le 1400537036
<mapreri> (se non sapete che cosa sono quei numeri la mia rezione sarà: bah!)
 * mapreri uccide il suo modem che gli causa lag
<mapreri> biffardo: vero, ma dario è ancora tra noi, ha lasciato esplicitamente il gruppo, altri pure, ma marco ogni tanto riemerge per dire che fra poco tornerà...
 * vitoArnetta leggete la mia proposta delle 00:03
<mapreri> e considerando la sua faccia e il suo cane non mi pare uno che dice una cosa così per niente
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: che io ho ricevuto alle 00:04:25... lag del cavolo
<mapreri> #subtopic Io propongo di fare, mese per mese, una lista di disponibilità, in modo di sapere chi effettivamente lavorerà a quel numero
<biffardo> mapreri: anche tu sei ancora tra noi!!! (era una lista di presenti)
<mapreri> vitoArnetta: sappi che in gruppo newsletter abbiamo provato e non funziona
<mapreri> altri per questa proposta?
<mapreri> riformulo: altri  che supportano questa proposta
<mapreri> ?
<biffardo> mapreri: e quando tornerà saremo ben lieti di accoglierlo a braccia aperte. Ma nel frattempo al gruppo serve un nuovo 'moordinatore' (coordiantore che motiva)
<mapreri> biffardo: +1
<vitoArnetta> Bhè se è già stata provata e non funziona però inutile votarla!
<vitoArnetta> +1 per il moordiatore
<RSA4096> biffardo, per me la motivazione più grossa e vedere che gli utenti riempiono la la tabella
<mapreri> BiKway: considera che il massimo della motivazione che io do è nelle email di inizio ciclo con il quale annuncio il nuovo numero...
<biffardo> RSA4096: +1
<mapreri> RSA4096: buona
<mapreri> bene, io considero chiuso il meeting, ancora un paio di minuti per idee-genio all'ultimo
<biffardo> BiKway: magari non sarai una buona motivatrice, ma in quanto a coordinare credo che tu ne sappia parecchio
<mapreri> BiKway: ti piacciono gli infusi, vero?
<RSA4096> ho notato che gli sprint ci sono quando stiamo per terminare un numero
<mapreri> RSA4096: più che altro lì ci son solo 3-4 persone che devono impaginare, il lavoro grosso di traduzione è finito
<RSA4096> quindi quando la tabella è vuota la gente fa ancora meno di quanto vorrebbe
<BiKway> non ho capito la storia degli infusi
<mapreri> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon May 19 22:11:44 2014 UTC.  
<vitoArnetta> c'è da considerare che per il numero 80 di fatto manca 1 articolo e un casino di revisioni
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2014/ubuntu-it-meeting.2014-05-19-19.43.moin.txt
<mapreri> BiKway: così, curiosità mia :)
<BiKway> l'articolo stavo pensando di prenderlo io
<vitoArnetta> io sto finendo il mio..tipo penso in 2 giorni lo pubblico
<mapreri> OMG
<mapreri>  * mapreri (308)
<mapreri>  * biffardo (72)
<BiKway> ah allora infusi infusi
<mapreri> ho parlato troppo -.-
<mapreri> BiKway: persino meetingology ha parlato più di te, vorrei dire... su, non essere timida! ;)
<biffardo> mapreri: lol
<BiKway> ok qui lo dichiaro che mi piace il the molto forte e viaggio a tazze di the
 * biffardo dice: visto che la riunione è chiusa, che ne dite di salutarci?
<mapreri> BiKway: oh, finalmente!
 * RSA4096 saluta tutti :)
<mapreri> BiKway: l'earl gray ti piace?
<mapreri> RSA4096: o/
<mapreri> biffardo: sì, direi, voglio solo finire questa soria del the
<RSA4096> mapreri, ?
<biffardo> RSA4096: notte!
<BiKway> ok, allora vi saluto e vado farmi una tazza di the
<mapreri> BiKway: wait, ti mostro una cosa
<vitoArnetta> Si, io comunque, se qualcuno vuole, resto ancora un po'
<BiKway> no, niente aromatizzati
<biffardo> BiKway: notte e buon the!!
<BiKway> notte biffardo
<RSA4096> biffardo, eheh ancora devi lavorare sui miei siti per altre 3 orette
<mapreri> se la mia connessione si muove mi muovo anch'io
<vitoArnetta> NOtte a chi sta andando!
 * biffardo saluta tutti (anche i siti di RSA4096)
<mapreri> BiKway: l'ISO 3103
<mapreri> BiKway: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3103
<BiKway> thanks mapreri
<BiKway> ora me lo leggo, notte
<mapreri> in ogni caso ora me ne vado
<mapreri> BiKway: o/
<mapreri> BiKway: vitoArnetta RSA4096 buona notte :)
<mapreri> BiKway: è assurdo quel coso, comunqeu
<mapreri> o/
<BiKway> °⌣°
<vitoArnetta> mapreri:  notte
<RSA4096> mapreri, 
<vitoArnetta> Insomma chi rimane?
<RSA4096> nl
<RSA4096> mapreri, nogg
<RSA4096> lag :/
 * RSA4096 la sua connessione chiede pietà e riposo
<RSA4096> vitoArnetta, io ci sono sempre
<BiKway> ciao buonanotte vitoArnetta, RSA4096
<RSA4096> mo stacco bye
<vitoArnetta> ok! notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-05-20
<rpadovani> mapreri, vediamo con il sito nuovo di evidenziare a rotazione ogni gruppo, ma è tutto wip
<mapreri> U.u speriamo
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-05-25
<luciuxx> sera...
<luciuxx> siete tutti in privato?
<luciuxx> rpadovani, davvero da padova???
<rpadovani> luciuxx, no way
<rpadovani> sono di Ferrara
<luciuxx> ah... comunque Italia :-)
<mapreri> rpadovani: te usi davvero "no way"? a me non viene spontaneo neanche dopo giorni di allenamento :S
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-05-26
<Dix78> sdallagata, o/
<sdallagata> Ci sono
<Dix78> ciao sdallagata. Aspettiamo le 21.30 sperando siano tutti puntuali poi si inizia 
<pietroalbini> o/
<Dix78> siamo pochini ancora
<fedisse> Salve a tutti!
<sdallagata> Ciao
<Dix78> ciao fedisse e benvenuto 
<fedisse> Grazie Dix78 :)
<pietroalbini> alevipri, o/
<alevipri> pietroalbini sera
<alevipri> ciao a tutti
<pietroalbini> by the way, qualcun'altro oltre a me sa come si usa meetingology qua?
<alevipri> not me
<Dix78> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<Dix78> non è difficile su :D
<Dix78> tra poco dovrebbe arrivare anche mapreri che sa come usare il bot
<alevipri> colgo l'occasione per scappare 5 minuti, torno subito
<Dix78> Mancano ancora 3 persone
<alevipri> eccomi
<alevipri> mentre riordino le idee e aspettiamo tutti, come ci si prenota?
<Dix78> alevipri, alzando la mano :O
<alevipri> così sia :)
<Dix78> alevipri, basta scrivere /me si prenota di solito
<Dix78> poi dipende dai mod passare la parola
<alevipri> ook
<pietroalbini> chi manca?
<Dix78> ic3ed, totopalma  
<Dix78> e basta
<alevipri> mapreri
<pietroalbini> fatto un up a ic3d, adesso aspetto che legga
<Dix78> totopalma ha voluto la riunione su IRC poi neanche si presenta :/
<pietroalbini> uhm, abbiamo modi di fargli un reminder?
<alevipri> per email penso
<Dix78> pietroalbini, l'ho fatto stamattina via mail. Ora provo su hangout
<alevipri> nell'attesa date un'occhiata a http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/UnioneNewsletterSM
<Dix78> ho scritto a totopalma ma non credo leggerà dato che è offline
<pietroalbini> dario ha detto che possiamo iniziare, arriva tra poco
<pietroalbini> aspettiamo anche mapreri?
<Dix78> pietroalbini, iniziamo? presenti o non preseni è già trascorso il quarto d'ora accademico
<pietroalbini> ic3d, o/
<Dix78> ic3d, \o
 * ic3d saluta tutti
<alevipri> sera
<pietroalbini> #startmeeting Riunione della newsletter e socialmedia
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 26 19:49:47 2016 UTC.  The chair is pietroalbini. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pietroalbini> #chairs sdallagata pietroalbini ic3d 
<pietroalbini> #chair sdallagata pietroalbini ic3d 
<meetingology> Current chairs: ic3d pietroalbini sdallagata
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> per prima cosa direi di presentarci
<ic3d> <-- Dario Cavedon
<pietroalbini> per chi non si ricorda come si fa, "/me => Pietro Albini"
 * pietroalbini ~> Pietro Albini
 * Dix78 -> Diego Prioretti
 * alevipri => Alessandro Viprati
<sdallagata> => Stefano Dall'Agata
 * fedisse => Federico Fonda
<sdallagata> "/sdallagata => Stefano Dall'Agata
<pietroalbini> ok, perfetto
<pietroalbini> se non sbaglio dovevamo parlare dell'unione di socialmedia e newsletter, e di come raccimolare contributori occasionali
<sdallagata> Esatto
<pietroalbini> #topic Unione di socialmedia e newsletter
<pietroalbini> chi vuole introdurre?
<alevipri> ci posso provare io, anche se non ho partecipato alle riunioni precedenti
<pietroalbini> vai :)
<pietroalbini> ah, si
<pietroalbini> per parlare, fate "/me si prenota", poi do la parola di volta in volta
<alevipri> innanzitutto, lascio il link alla pagina dove io e pietroalbini avevamo raggruppato le idee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/UnioneNewsletterSM
 * sdallagata ok
<alevipri> l'idea di base è che per unire socialmedia e NL, bisogna anche unire admin di SM e Editori di NL in un unico gruppo
<alevipri> quindi i passaggi da seguire secondo le nostre intenzioni, sarebbero questi
<alevipri>  - spostare le pagine di "organizzazione" della NL in GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/Newsletter
<alevipri>  - mettere gli attuali editori delle NL nel gruppo Admin di SociaMedia, e dar loro i permessi per pubblicare sui social
<alevipri>  - di contro, tutti gli Admin di SocialMedia diventano anche Editori della Newsletter
<alevipri>  - Utilizzare la pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoNewsletter per inserire unicamente i Redattori e dare loro i permessi di accesso alle pagine della Newsletter
 * Dix78 si prenota
<alevipri>  - unica cosa che non cambierebbe, solo le pagine in cui viene pubblicata la newsletter, quindi "NewsletterItaliana/Archivio", "NewsletterItaliana/IntervistaGarageOrchestra" e "NewsletterItaliana/Materiale"
<alevipri> queste pagine rimangono al loro posto, per non rompere i collegamenti
<alevipri>  - spostare la pagina Crediti in SocialMedia/Crediti
<alevipri> e dimenticavo, prima di tutto andrebbe verificato chi della Newsletter è ancora attivo
<alevipri> dovrei aver scritto le cose principali
<alevipri> quindi cedo la parola
<pietroalbini> Dix78, vai
<Dix78> prima di procedere con l'aspetto tecnico dell'unione, c'è qualcuno contrario o che ha qualcosa da dire sulla fusione dei due gruppi?
<Dix78> penso soprattutto a sdallagata che è l'unico editore della newsletter
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, ?
 * sdallagata Secondo me è una cosa utile. Tenendo presente però che "tutti fanno tutto" rischia di essere poi "nessuno fa niente". Per cui vorrei dei responsabile e dei supplenti.
<pietroalbini> (non è necessario che usi /me ;) )
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<sdallagata> OK :)
<pietroalbini> (quando uno ha finito di dire lo dica)
<sdallagata> Finito
<pietroalbini> beh, secondo me chi fa cosa si definirà quasi subito
<pietroalbini> tanto anche adesso nel gruppo social media c'è chi si occupa più di moderare i social, chi più di postare
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<Dix78> aggiungo che nell'ottica di far scrivere gli articoli agli utenti (vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/dix78/prove2)  qualcuno si occuperà della revisione dei testi
<pietroalbini> di questo magari ne parliamo dopo
<pietroalbini> nessun'altro che vuole dire qualcosa su questo?
<Dix78> pietroalbini, si parlava di ruoli :)
<pietroalbini> Dix78, vabbé, del contribuire dicevo :P
 * alevipri chiarisco due cose
<alevipri> innanzitutto, siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto di spostare le pagine di "organizzazione" della NL in SocialMedia/Newsletter?
<alevipri> io la ritengo una cosa essenziale, avere tutte le risorse del nuovo gruppo SocialMedia in un unico "posto"
<alevipri> newsletter compresa
<alevipri> per una questione di praticità, ma anche di organizzazione dei lavori
 * pietroalbini si prenota
<alevipri> tuttavia, potrebbe essermi sfuggito qualche particolare
<alevipri> o potrebbe insorgere qualche problema di cui non sono al corrente
<alevipri> quindi, innanzitutto voglio sentire il vostro parere
<alevipri> finito
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> magari sdallagata può dare un'occhiata alla pagina sulla migrazione per vedere se abbiamo dimenticato qualcosa o rimosso robe importanti
<pietroalbini> comunque, per me andrebbe bene sta cosa, poi sono operatore sul wiki quindi posso spostare roba (anche acl) a piacimento :)
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<sdallagata> Mi pare che avete impostato bene il lavoro.
<alevipri> ecco, questo volevo sapere :)
<pietroalbini> #action sdallagata controlla che le pagine da migrare della newsletter siano a posto
<meetingology> ACTION: sdallagata controlla che le pagine da migrare della newsletter siano a posto
 * alevipri si prenota
<pietroalbini> poi dopo nella pagina wiki sono impostate tutte le singole operazioni da fare
<pietroalbini> quindi se uno ha 20 minuti liberi e vuole spostare roba sposta e segna quello che ha spostato
<pietroalbini> alevipri, vai
<alevipri> ok
<alevipri> 1- quando si spostano le pagine wiki, bisogna ricordarsi di mettere il #redirect dalle vecchie pagine, lo dico perchè non l'abbiamo scritto sulla pagina wiki di riferimento ma va fatto
<alevipri> 2- sdallagata ha ragione, ok che "tutti fanno tutto", ma bisogna un minimo organizzare i lavori, per nondimenticarci le cose
<mapreri> o/
<pietroalbini> ok, anche il ritardatario è arrivato :P
<pietroalbini> mapreri, anche se ormai anche i muri sanno chi sei presentati ;)
<mapreri> <--- Mattia Rizzolo
<alevipri> quindi bisognerebbe anche creare una pagina dei "lavori da fare", o una semplice tabella in cui inserire le operazioni da fare, tipo questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/vipri-alessandro/prova6 (guardate solo l'inizio)
 * sdallagata si prenota
<alevipri> 3- infine, sempre per i motivi precedenti, qualcun'altro dovrebbe imparare a pubblicare la NL come fa sdallagata ora
<alevipri> finito (ciao mapreri)
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, vai
<sdallagata> Qui avrei trovato un errore: NewsletterItaliana/Lavori >> GruppoPromozione/SocialMedia/Newsletter/LavoriInCorso 
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, perfetto, se vuoi sistema già nella pagina così ce lo ricordiamo
<sdallagata> È cosa che vale per tutto, se almeno un'altra persona legge quello che ha fatto qualcuno.
<mapreri> (sdallagata: sappi che il tuo client non è configurato per usare UTF-8)
 * alevipri si è dimenticato di dire ancora una cosa
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, finito?
<sdallagata> Finito
<pietroalbini> alevipri, vai
<alevipri> due cose :p
<alevipri> 1- abbiamo elencato alcune pagine per la loro *cancellazione*, ok per tutto?
<alevipri> 2- la ML Redazione la teniamo? Io sarei propenso per tenerla e farla utilizzare "unicamente" per la NL, la mailing list socialmedia possiamo tenerla per le atttività che riguardano tutto il gruppo
<alevipri> finito
<pietroalbini> allora
<pietroalbini> per la mailing list, quella socialmedia@ è da cancellare
<pietroalbini> adesso è un ricettacolo di spam enorme
<mapreri> alevipri: considera che la ML socialmedia deve rimanere privata (perchè teoricamente potremmo discuere di etc
<mapreri> però sono per riattivare la moderazione, perchè il nostro mailman non sa filtrare lo spam e basta.
<pietroalbini> almeno cambiagli indirizzo e svuotare gli archivi
<mapreri> non si può pulire gli archivi senza impazzire ed avere una shell
<mapreri> (perchè mailman 2 fa pena)
<pietroalbini> se si passa all'accettare contributori occasionali tramite il forum (parliamone dopo), possiamo tenere anche un'unica ml imho perché tanto saremo noi nel gruppo vero e proprio
<pietroalbini> oppure si, facciamo una ml per i redattori ed una per gli admin/editori
<pietroalbini> mapreri, allora io la spianerei proprio, gli archivi così sono inutili
<mapreri> pietroalbini: se si riabilitano i blocchi al posting per i non-iscritti da ora in poi tornerebbero utili
<pietroalbini> comunque, in ml socialmedia ci sono solo le mail occasionali sugli eventi e sui problemi che succedono nei gruppi (se sono gravi e non si risolve la questione su telegram)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, e trovarsi mille mail da scartare ogni giorno? preferirei cambiare indirizzo
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<pietroalbini> ah si, comunque
<pietroalbini> #idea fare una tabella sul wiki che segna i contenuti ancora da postare
<mapreri> pietroalbini: lo faccio già per altre ML, non è impossibile.  E qualcuno qualche tempo fa mi parlava di un tool che dovrebbe rendermelo ancora più facile (ma devo verificare se ha bisogno di una shell pure quello o no)
<mapreri> in particolare, lo faccio ogni giorno per consiglio@...
 * sdallagata si prenota
<pietroalbini> mapreri, vuoi occupartene? :P
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, vai
<mapreri> pietroalbini: sì, penso di poterlo fare :)
<sdallagata> Se cambiare indirizzo dà una mano a risolvere il problema dello spam e non presenta altri inconvenienti, seondo me si può anche farlo periodicamente.
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, il fatto è che socialmedia@ era una ml aperta per via dell'alias domande@uit.o per il Q&A
<sdallagata> Se per contenuti ancora da postare si intendono gli articoli sulla newsletter, mi pare diventi dispersivo avere un'altra pagian dove cercarli.
<pietroalbini> ed è finita in tutte le liste di mail da spammare di questo mondo più qualche luna di giove
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, intendevo i post sui social media
<mapreri> socialmedia@liste.ubuntu-it.org è listata in diversi posti anche come punto di contatto per problemi con i social media.  cambiare indirizzo è rude in questi casi, imho.
<sdallagata> Per la redazione della newsletter io mi sono organizzato riportando alla settimana dopo gli articoli non urgenti (titolo e link)
<sdallagata> Finito
<alevipri> quindi, in que parole, lasciamo la ML Redazione per la newsletter
<alevipri> per socialmedia ci pensano mapreri o pietroalbini :p
<mapreri> sì, per socialmedia@ blocco il posting per i non-iscritti (come tutte le altre ML ubuntu), e la teniamo così com'è per gli SMM
<mapreri> e togliamo l'alias domande@
<pietroalbini> ok, quindi ricapitoliamo
<mapreri> qualcuno contrario?
<alevipri> +1
<pietroalbini> aspetta, facciamo le cose per bene
<pietroalbini> #voters pietroalbini alevipri Dix78 fedisse mapreri ic3d sdallagata 
<meetingology> Current voters: Dix78 alevipri fedisse ic3d mapreri pietroalbini sdallagata
<ic3d> +1
<sdallagata> +1
<mapreri> wait
<pietroalbini> #vote Mantenere ML newsletter-ubuntu per questioni sulla newsletter e socialmedia per questioni sui socialmedia
<meetingology> Please vote on: Mantenere ML newsletter-ubuntu per questioni sulla newsletter e socialmedia per questioni sui socialmedia
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<Dix78> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Dix78
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<pietroalbini> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pietroalbini
<ic3d> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d
<alevipri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alevipri
<sdallagata> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sdallagata
<mapreri> pietroalbini: #endvote please
<fedisse> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fedisse
<pietroalbini> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Mantenere ML newsletter-ubuntu per questioni sulla newsletter e socialmedia per questioni sui socialmedia
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<pietroalbini> ok
<alevipri> ottimo
<mapreri> \o/
<pietroalbini> #action mapreri disabilitare public-posting sulla ML socialmedia
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri disabilitare public-posting sulla ML socialmedia
<mapreri> cool.
<pietroalbini> #action pietroalbini rimuovere riferimenti a domande@uit.o dal sito
<meetingology> ACTION: pietroalbini rimuovere riferimenti a domande@uit.o dal sito
<pietroalbini> #action mapreri rimuovere alias domande@uit.o dalla faccia della terra
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri rimuovere alias domande@uit.o dalla faccia della terra
<pietroalbini> poi
<mapreri> pietroalbini: dimmi quando hai tolto i riferimenti all'alias che *dopo* lo estirpo realmente :)
<pietroalbini> ok, qualcun'altro ha qualcosa da dire sull'unione tra newsletter e sm?
<pietroalbini> dubbi? chiarimenti?
<pietroalbini> anche i nuovi arrivati
<alevipri> ci è sfuggito qualcosa?
<pietroalbini> era tipo l'ultima chiamata :P
<pietroalbini> anche se preferivo sentire il parere di tutti
<fedisse> Se il mio parere vi interessa, sì sono concorde :)
<sdallagata> :)
<alevipri> fedisse certo che ci interessa
<alevipri> è sempre un parere in più
<pietroalbini> ok, perfetto
<pietroalbini> #vote Unione fra newsletter e social media
<meetingology> Please vote on: Unione fra newsletter e social media
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<alevipri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alevipri
<fedisse> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fedisse
<pietroalbini> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pietroalbini
<sdallagata> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from sdallagata
<mapreri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mapreri
<ic3d> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ic3d
<pietroalbini> Dix78, ?
<Dix78> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Dix78
<pietroalbini> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Unione fra newsletter e social media
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<pietroalbini> \o/
<pietroalbini> perfetto, chi vuole potrà iniziare a migrare le pagine
<pietroalbini> ora, seconda parte
<pietroalbini> #topic Attirare contributori alla newsletter
<pietroalbini> chi vuole introdurre?
<alevipri> 3,2,1 ok vado io
 * ic3d si scusa, ma vi deve salutare, devo alzarmi presto, sorry, mi sembrate comunque ben affiatati :-) leggerò il log domani, buona notte!
<alevipri> ic3d ciao alla prossima!
<ic3d> \o
<pietroalbini> notte ic3d :D
<alevipri> si possono fare due cose per incrementare i contributi alla NL: cercare nuovi redattori e aprire la NL a contributori occasionali
<alevipri> per quanto riguarda i nuovi Redattori, questi fanno parte integrante del gruppo (ora SocialMedia), pertanto devono rispettare le regole del gruppo
<alevipri> quindi, per cercarli, l'unica cosa che si può fare è utilizzare i social alla ricerca di nuovi contributori
<alevipri> altro paio di maniche sono i contrnbutori esterni
<alevipri> "occasionali"
<alevipri> sostanzialmente di tratta di permettere a persone *non del gruppo* di redigere brevi articoli, che poi dovranno essere revisionati e pubblicati dagli admin del gruppo
<alevipri> per redigere questi articolo, sono stati proposti due mezzi:
<alevipri> 1- una mailing list non moderata, in cui chi vuole può redigere un articolo e mandarlo al gruppo social media
<alevipri> 2- l'apertura di una sezione dedicata alla newsletter sul forum, in cui gli utenti del forum possono scrivere gli articoli
 * mapreri si prenota
<alevipri> 2- nel secondo caso, l'idea è di aprire una nuova discussione ogni settimana (specifica per ogni newsletter), in cui gli utenti possono aggiungere articoli
<alevipri> quindi ricapitolando, A- cercare nuovi Redattori da inserire nel gruppo tramite i social; B- aprire la newsletter ai  contributori occasionali
<alevipri> fine, lascio la parola
<mapreri> quindi, per me aprire la NL a contributori occasioni è *cool*
<mapreri> come: 1) ML non moderata: no, per tutte le esperienze che abbiamo avuto con socialmedia@, non si riesce a gestire, davvero.  Però non vedo perchè non si potrebbe usare newsletter-ubuntu@, un contributore occasionale si può iscrivere e postare
 * sdallagata si prenota
<mapreri> (si riesce a gestire se hai un filtro antispam buono, ma dopo un po' esso inizia comporarsi male e marcare come spam tute le email della ML)
 * pietroalbini si prenota
 * fedisse si prenota
<mapreri> 2) forum: mi sembra cool, per quanto io non riesca più ad usarlo, il come sfruttare il forum, non ho idee.
 * mapreri 's done
<pietroalbini> sdallagata, vai
<sdallagata> Credo che aprire ai collaboratori occasionali possa anhe essere un modo per creare un giro da cui possano arrivare i contributori regolari.
 * mapreri si prenota
<sdallagata> Sul problema dello spam non so di preciso, ma credo che la mailing list sia di più facile utilizzo rispetto al forum.
<sdallagata> Finito
<pietroalbini> secondo me la cosa del forum può funzionare ed è anche più "immediata" rispetto alle mailing list per i contributori occasionali
 * mapreri begs to disagree
<pietroalbini> molto semplicemente, una sezione del forum in cui si possono postare un topic per articolo
<mapreri> sdallagata: questo è l'archivio di maggio per la ML socialmedia@ che non ha moderazione.  Di esse solo 4 o 5 saranno email non di spam. https://volatile.mapreri.org/2016-05-26/01d380a2e1207ab5b0cca59151902709/L_archivio_Maggio_2016_della_lista_Socialmedia_ordinato_per_thread.png
<pietroalbini> si fa una veloce revisione e lo si manda poi in edizioneincorso
 * pietroalbini ha finito
<pietroalbini> vai fedisse 
<fedisse> Riguardo ai contributori occasionali, penso che l'idea della sezione forum sia molto buona in quanto potenzialmente permette di attirare anche l'utenza stessa che frequenta quella piattaforma
<fedisse> la quale magari ha scarso interesse per mailing list/altro, e preferisce magari una forma di interazione più diretta
 * fedisse ha terminato
<pietroalbini> mapreri, vai
<mapreri> questo di fedisse è l'unico motivo per cui secondo me il forum è meglio, perchè altrimenti per me le email sono mille volte più pratiche.  Se succede che mailman3 arriva fra qualche decennio le cose si potranno anche quasi fondere e tutto sarà più bello.
 * alevipri si prenota
 * sdallagata si prenota
<mapreri> alevipri: vai, che non riesco a scrivere quello che volevo dire :(
<pietroalbini> mapreri, finito?
<mapreri> ...
<alevipri> mapreri non c'è fretta, comunque
<mapreri> vaivai, che se ci riesco lo posto dopo
<alevipri> non pensavo ci fossero tante mail di spam, sono rimasto impressionato
<pietroalbini> mapreri, abbiamo scritto insieme :P
<alevipri> tuttavia mi piacerebbe fornire più di un metodo per scrivere articoli
<alevipri> quindi l'idea della mailing list vorrei comunque tenerla, è possibile utilizzare newsletter-ubuntu?
<mapreri> alevipri: secondo me semplicemente la nostra istanza di mailman dovrebbe interfacciarsi con spamassassin, e non riesco a capire perchè questo già non sia il caso e invece si sia scelto di bloccare il posting per i non iscritti :(
<mapreri> alevipri: certo che si può usare, però la gente deve iscriversi prima.
<mapreri> (non che sia una procedura terribile rispetto al forum, in ogni caso)
<alevipri> ok capito, previa iscrizione chiunque può mandarci una mail
<alevipri> in questo caso, mi sembra un buon compromesso
<alevipri> dare agli utenti due fonti per scrivere articoli
<mapreri> possono mandare anche senza iscrizione, ma poi l'email va in moderazione, e c'è qualcuno che modera quella ML?
<mapreri> e per le risposta bisogna ricordarsi di tenere la persona in CC
<alevipri> che poi vengano usate non troppo frequentemente poco importa, basta che arrivino ogni tanto degli articoli :)
<alevipri> mapreri preferisco l'iscrizione, per non dover metterci sempre le mani
<mapreri> "Lista Newsletter-Ubuntu gestita da palmasalvator at gmail.com, maurizio.mgr at Gmail.com, essedia1960 at libero.it" => forse essedia1960 la guarda?
<mapreri> aka sdallagata ?
<sdallagata> Avessi la password, la guarderei.
<alevipri> altra cosa, l'idea era di aprire una discussione sul forum per ogni numero della newsletter
<mapreri> ...
<mapreri> sdallagata: per quella devi chiedere agli altri admin, o chiedere a xdatap1 di resettarla e dartene un'altra
<pietroalbini> alevipri, uhm, quasi sono più convinto col "un topic per articolo"
<alevipri> ma anche lasciare la nuova sezione del forum libera per ogni articolo non mi pare una cattiva idea
<alevipri> pietroalbini difatti ci stavo pensando ora :)
<alevipri> direi che ora preferisco la tua proposta, voi che ne dite?
<alevipri> finito
<pietroalbini> qualcun'altro ha dei pareri?
<fedisse> Mi intrometto per dire che anche io sono più concorde per il creare un topic per ogni articolo
<mapreri> thread per articolo mi sembra so much better
<pietroalbini> io sarei per fare ML => articolidiprova per diventare redattore e forum => hey ho voglia di scrivere un articolo oggi pomeriggio
<sdallagata> Forse il problema dello spam si potrebbe superare facendo passare le mail attraverso un'indirizzo ubuntu rediretto ad esempio a newsletterubuntuit@yahoo.it
<mapreri> brrr
<sdallagata> Vigra, donnine, pentole, vincite straordinarie me le filtra :)
<mapreri> sdallagata: un'altra soluzione è usare un alias che mandi la cosa attraverso 1) spamassassin 2) procmail che se non-spam inotlri all'ml
<sdallagata> OK
<mapreri> ma yahoo => no.
<mapreri> libero => no.
<mapreri> gmail => no.
<mapreri> hotmail => no.
<sdallagata> Ok :P
<mapreri> io sarei anche up per configurare quanto sopra, ma prima il gruppo sysadm ha bisogno di riversi, e io di entrarci ;)
<alevipri> sinceramente, preferirei lasciare le cose facili facili
<alevipri> per non doverci perdere tempo in futuro
 * sdallagata mi scuso anch'io, ma vi lascio.
<mapreri> sdallagata: bello averti "visto" su IRC ;)
<mapreri> gn8! o/
<alevipri> se in mailing list è richiesta l'iscrizione, non è poi la fine del mondo
<fedisse> ciao sdallagata!
<pietroalbini> ciao sdallagata \o/
<alevipri> sdallagata è stato un piacere :)
<Dix78> ciao sdallagata 
<pietroalbini> cerchiamo di arrivare al dunque
<mapreri> alevipri: indeed.
<alevipri> ok, velocizziamoci :D
<pietroalbini> quindi, riassumiamo tutto
<alevipri> io direi di lasciare la mailinglist così com'è, iscrizione e invio articolo
<pietroalbini> ml => iscriversi e "articoli di prova" per diventare redattore
<pietroalbini> forum => un topic per ogni articolo occasionale
<pietroalbini> che ne pensate?
<mapreri> +1
<Dix78> +1
<alevipri> per me è ok
<alevipri> +1
<fedisse> +1
<pietroalbini> asp
<mapreri> (poi, chiaramente se uno non sopporta il forum e vuole un solo articolo, ml è ok comunque, no?)
<alevipri> facciamo le cose per bene
<pietroalbini> #voters alevipri fedisse Dix78 mapreri pietroalbini sdallagata 
<alevipri> mapreri yes
<pietroalbini> #vote Usare ML per redattori e forum per articoli occasionali
<pietroalbini> uh?
<pietroalbini> what
<mapreri> dear bots.
<pietroalbini> #voters alevipri fedisse Dix78 mapreri pietroalbini sdallagata 
<meetingology> Current voters: Dix78 alevipri fedisse ic3d mapreri pietroalbini sdallagata
<alevipri> asp, allora non ho capito
<pietroalbini> alevipri, ?
<alevipri> ml per articoli occasionali va bene comunque, giusto?
<pietroalbini> alevipri, se uno vuole proprio si, ma penso che se uno scrive in ml possa essere "incoraggiato" a diventare redattore
<alevipri> chiaro :) ma sai, mi piaceva l'idea di proporre due mezzi per inviare articoli occasionali
<alevipri> non obbligare la gente a iscriversi al forum
<pietroalbini> alevipri, quello si
<alevipri> ok ho fatto casino, rifamo
<alevipri> il voto è ancora aperto giusto?
<pietroalbini> non è iniziato
<alevipri> ah ok,
<pietroalbini>  #vote Usare ML e forum per articoli occasionali, e ML per redattori
<pietroalbini> #vote Usare ML e forum per articoli occasionali, e ML per redattori
<meetingology> Please vote on: Usare ML e forum per articoli occasionali, e ML per redattori
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<pietroalbini> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from pietroalbini
<fedisse> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fedisse
<Dix78> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Dix78
<alevipri> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from alevipri
<pietroalbini> mapreri, ?
<mapreri> (ho voluto provare un voto privato)
<pietroalbini> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Usare ML e forum per articoli occasionali, e ML per redattori
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<pietroalbini> ok
<mapreri> (indovinate per cosa ho votato?!)
<mapreri> -.-
<pietroalbini> mapreri, per no
<Dix78> -.-
<pietroalbini> chi contatta janv per la sezione?
<pietroalbini> #idea Aggiornare la pagina wiki per spiegare come contribuire
<alevipri> i membri del consiglio :p
<Dix78> mapreri, è l'esperto di mail :)
<Dix78> poi oggi lo vedo molto attivo
<pietroalbini> ok
<alevipri> si vanno aggiornate un po' tutte le pagine della newsletter
<mapreri> ok, ma penso voglia una descrizione
<pietroalbini> #action mapreri contattare janv per creare la sezione del forum
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri contattare janv per creare la sezione del forum
<alevipri> anche quelle di socialmedia, in realtà
<pietroalbini> eeeeeh...
<alevipri> :D
<pietroalbini> nessun'altro ha qualche cosa da proporre?
 * mapreri manda un'email in newsletter-ubuntu@ per la sezione del forum
<alevipri> preparare un messaggino per cercare redattori sui social
<alevipri> ma questo dopo aver mandato messaggini per invitare tutti a contribuire occasionalmente :p
<pietroalbini> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu May 26 21:45:50 2016 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2016/ubuntu-it-meeting.2016-05-26-19.49.moin.txt
<Dix78> \o/
<pietroalbini> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2016/ubuntu-it-meeting.2016-05-26-19.49.html
<pietroalbini> mapreri, fai i minutes :P
<mapreri> erm
<pietroalbini> perfetto, mapreri si è offerto volontario
<mapreri> pietroalbini: nel senso che copio/incollo il moin.txt in un'email? :D
<pietroalbini> mapreri, yep
 * mapreri non lo legge nemmeno :P
<alevipri> bella riunione, finalmente sistemiamo questa cosa della newsletter
<pietroalbini> notte o/
<alevipri> fedisse, se vuoi ho già caricato alcuni articoli in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/NewsletterItaliana/LavoriInCorso
<Dix78> notte gente o/
<alevipri> notte a tutti e grazie
<alevipri> alla prossima!
<fedisse> alevipri, ci darò un'occhiata, grazie :-)
<alevipri> fedisse grazie a te :)
<mapreri> Dix78: o/
<alevipri> Ciao!
<fedisse> alevipri, scrivo sulla ml quando ho finito di redigere il tutto 
<fedisse> arr
<fedisse> Vabbè', arrivederci o/
 * mapreri si chiede se le persone si renderanno conto che ci sono due indirizzi nel To: di quell'email e che dovrebbero mantenerli tutti e due, anche se le impostazione delle ML di ubuntu mettono un Reply-to: per rispondere solo a quella che ti porta l'email
